#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-04
<the-light> jalalkhalegh, in canonical loger kam dare inja, yeki dige ham ferestade!
<Zahra> in locobot_5 ke chand baar bad joori aberoomoono bord hala in yeki dige mikhaad chi kaar kone nemidoonam!
<sara_> salam  dostan
<sara_> kasi nisttttttttttttttttttt
<ramanK> sara_: age soali darid beporsid
<AliTarihi> Zahra: من ؟‌
<AliTarihi> به قول خارجیها نوپ :P
<Zahra> AliTarihi: haalaa az koja enghadr motmaenin?!
<AliTarihi> Zahra: تا وقتی چیزی اثبات نشه، رده :D
<sara_> in site vase chi hast?
<Zahra> sara_: koodoom site?!
<sara_> hamin dige
<sara_> chon heili  khalvate
<Zahra> !topic | sara_
<lubotu3> sara_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Zahra> AliTarihi: are moteasefane!
<AliTarihi> :D
<sara_> mozoe chie???????/ bach eha
<sara_> ali  & zahra whats wrang?
<AliTarihi> اینجا کانال کاربران لینوکس اوبونتو هست
<Zahra> sara_: ubuntu midooni chie?
<sara_> nnnoooooooo man  taze omadam
<ramanK> !
<Zahra> sara_: GNU/Linux chi? oonam nemidooni?
<sara_> begid bedonam
<ramanK> sara_: shoma chetor umadin be inja?
<Zahra> sara_: system aamel chi? oono midooni?
<sara_> hala begid dige!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Zahra> sara_: khob mikhaam bedoonam taa kojaash midooni az hamoonjaa shooroo konam be goftam
<sara_> are midonam
<sara_> aha  shoma bachehaye com hastid???
<Zahra> sara_: khoob GNU/Linux ye no system aamel hast
<Zahra> sara_: ubuntu ham ye tozi az GNU/Linux
 * ramanK in linko moarefi mikone: http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA%D9%88
<sara_> zahra jan man bayad beram vali mitonam bahat bishtar ashna besham
<Zahra> sara_: toonestanesh bastegi be khodet daare! vali khob taa haalaa kasi natooneste!
<sara_> yani chi??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sara_> yani chi??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Zahra> sara_: khob avalin ghadam baraye inke ba kasi ashna beshi ine ke say koni harfasho motevajeh beshi
<sara_> ok bashe  az ashnaee bahat khoshhal shodam .ziad esrar nemikonam chon man onghad ke fekr mikoni oskol  nistam
<Zahra> sara_: etefaghan chon chenin fekri dar moredet nakardam ta alan bahat sohbat kardamo inaa ro goftam
<Zahra> anyway good luck
<sara_> ok have  a goodtime
<Guest75044> doostan yeki javabe mano bede :((
<Guest75044> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,16267.0.html
<ramanK> RoozbehOnline: salam
<online_it2> salam doostan kasi midone to irc chejoor mishe sabtenam kard
<online_it2> nickname ba password
<tHr> salam doostan ubuntu man 1moshkel peida karde bood ke udev oon moshkel dasht ke man ba ejraye dastoore reconfigure udev khastam ono doros konam vali alan moge bala omadan moshkel dare va minevise bulding modules for kernel wait... vali har gadr sabr mikonam bala nemiad alan baiad chikar konam?
<tHr> lotfan kmakam konid
<tHr> kasi midone moshkel chie?
<the-light> tHr: reconfigure chekar mikone dakhel ubuntu?
<satanix7> tHr: che module i ro build mikone?
<tHr> <the-light>in dastooro yeki az doostan goftan to hamin channel chon udev ubuntu kharab shode bood fek konam dorostesh mikard!
<tHr> <satanix7>fagat minevise building modules for kernel 2.6.32-25-generic
<tHr> ba'de iinke update karde boodamesh oon moshkel aval be vojod omade bood vagti khastam moshkelesho hal konam moshkel 2 pish omad!
<tHr> chikaresh konam in ubuntu ro
<tHr> javabi nis?
<the-light> tHr: bade in dastur che kar kard ubuntu?
<tHr> <the-light>in dastoro to ye ubuntu dige roosh ejra mikardam ke alan doros yadam nist
<the-light> tHr: khob vaghti man nemidunam daghigh che kar kardin javabi nadaram
<the-light> zaheran module dorost load ya compile nashode ke ino mige
<tHr> <the-light>chetori mitoonam load ya compilesh konam?
<satanix7> tHr: search kardi in building modules for kernel 2.6.32-25-generic ro?
<saaber> http://www.mediafire.com/?7p5sj7ts1n8g4nb    E3 2009- Project Natal Xbox 360 Announcement دیدنش ضرری نداره :D
<tHr> man in dastooro reconfigure ro 1bar dige ejra kardam khojish in bood
<tHr> root@taher-desktop:/# dpkg-reconfigure udev grep: /proc/self/status: No such file or directory udev start/running, process 1464 update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-25-generic grep: /proc/modules: No such file or directory grep: /proc/modules: No such file or directory grep: /proc/modules: No such file or directory
<tHr> <the-light>hala mitoonid komakam konid?
<the-light> tHr: in ke dare mige hich kodome inchizaei ke mikhad vojud nadare
<tHr> <the-light>chetori mitonam inaro peida konam vasash?
<the-light> tHr: ba chroot kardan ino ejrash kardin?
<tHr> <the-light>bale
<the-light> tHr: /proc o baghie chiza ro mount karde budin?
<tHr> <the-light>mage hamash to khode drive ke ubuntu nasb mishe nistan?
<tHr> <the-light>man oon drive ro mount karde boodam
<saaber> http://www.mediafire.com/?it1dy8ivoppyo71 اینم یکی دیگه در همون راستا! کیکم نکنید یه موقع!
<the-light> tHr: /proc o bazi chizaye /dev ro kernel vaghti bala miad be soorate movaghat misaze
<tHr> <saaber>ina chian?
<saaber> tHr: والا نمیدونم چجوری وصفش کنم! یعنی بلد نیستم
<tHr> <the-light>raftam alan /proc hichi nabood toosh! chikar mishe vasash kard?
<tHr> <saaber>yeki dar moorede xbox bood hala chie xbox bood?
<the-light> tHr: daghigh nafahmidam karesh chie aoon reconfigure, ama ba /proc o /dev mount shode dobare ejrash konin momkene dorost beshe vaghti file hash hast
<saaber> tHr: به زبان ساده همونی که حرکاتت و صدات و چهره ات توسطش تشخیط داده میشه
<tHr> <the-light>chetori mishe mounteshoon kard?
<tHr> <the-light>chon masireshoon ro nemidonam!
<the-light> tHr: aval khodesho mount konin
<tHr> <the-light>khode ubuntu ro?
<tHr> <the-light>mountesh kardam!
<the-light> mount /dev/sdax /mnt/ubuntu
<the-light> are tHr
<tHr> <the-light>alan /proc toosh hast vali khalie!
<the-light> mount -t proc proc /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<the-light> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<tHr> <the-light>alan hamoon dastoore reconfigure ro ejra konam?
<the-light> tHr: are, age goftan ba in dorost mishe! alan dige bayad file haei ke mikhad ro dastur bebine
<tHr> <the-light>ejra shod bedoone hich moshkeli beram bebinam doros shod mamnoonam azatoon
<the-light> tHr: khahesh mikonam
<saaber> xbox.com فیلتره!
<saaber> احتمالا عمو فیلترچی میونش با عمو بیلی خوب نیست
<the-light> ubuntulog: list
<the-light> ubuntulog: help
<saaber> ubuntulog: list
<saaber> !
<the-light> faghat log mikone in yeki!
<saaber> ubuntulog: دیگه چی کارا میکنی؟
<saaber> چقدر خجالتبه این!
<narcislinux> ubuntulog:  jadide !
<the-light> narcislinux: are, kickesh kon age alaki aumade! ama zad ke ip ish male canonical e
<narcislinux> the-light:  are chekesh kardam
<narcislinux> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-05
<mahdavi> hi all
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: سلام علی آقا. صبح بخیر
<Dark-Sun> the-light: سلام عزیزم. گود مورنینگ پلیز
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<the-light> Dark-Sun: salam, sobh bekheir
<the-light> Dark-Sun: plz esh chie in jomlat?!
<Dark-Sun> the-light: احسان یعنی انگلیسیت اینقدر ضعیفه؟
<Dark-Sun> the-light: پیلیز یعنی ان شاء الله!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<the-light> :)
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: پیام خصوصی نده! سوالی داری توی کانال مطرح کن
<Dark-Sun> نمی‌فهمم این ربات‌ها چه گیری دارن همش به من پیام می‌دن.
<Dark-Sun> کسی می‌دونی اینا سورسشون کجاس؟
<Dark-Sun> باید یک ربات بنویسم بعضی پیام خصوصی‌هام رو جواب بده
<Dark-Sun> locobot_5: در حضور شما جای صحبت از من نیست، اون آخری رو مهمون باش
<Dark-Sun> ChanServ: باشه واسه بعد الان گرفتارم
<Dark-Sun> the-light: احسان می‌گم بعضی پی دی اف‌ها رو دیدی فهرست دارن می‌شه روی فهرست کلیک کرد
<Dark-Sun> اینا رو چجوری می‌سازن؟
 * Dark-Sun news: inkscape 0.48 is available in ubuntu 10.04 LTS repo.
<the-light> Dark-Sun: tahala nasakhtam, ama bar asase title list ro misazan barashun zaheran
<Dark-Sun> the-light: دستت درد نکنه. می‌گردم ببینم چی می‌جورم
<the-light> Dark-Sun: openoffice aksare barnamehash misazan, shayad baraye inkar gozinei dashte bashan
<Dark-Sun> the-light: درسته. روش‌های مختلفی هم هست. مثلا یکیش با استفاده از پرینت به فایله که مشخصا جواب نمی‌ده
<Dark-Sun> :S
<Dark-Sun> the-light: اوضاع دانشگاه الان چطوره؟ میانترم‌ها رو می‌گیرن؟
<the-light> Dark-Sun: http://documentation.openoffice.org/HOW_TO/word_processing/HowTo_Create_and_Maintain_a_TOC.pdf
<the-light> Dark-Sun: man term inja bimanie ;)
<the-light> mian*
<Dark-Sun> the-light: ای جان!
<Dark-Sun> the-light: راهنمای خوبی برای فهرست ساختنه ولی احسان من فهرستم رو ساختم اینجوری ولی توی خروجی گرفتن
<Dark-Sun> به پی دی اف، فهرست می‌شه متن ساده
<Dark-Sun> من بگرشتم
<Dark-Sun> پیدا کردم روش ساختن فهرست (بوکمارک) برای خروجی گرفتن در فایل‌های پی دی اف در اپن آفیس
<Dark-Sun> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/OOoAuthors_User_Manual/Writer_Guide/Exporting_to_PDF
<saaber> سلام
<smmsadrnezh> saaber: aleik
<saaber> smmsadrnezh: خودت علیک!
<smmsadrnezh> saaber: :D
<saaber> کسی میدونه متولی این سیستم رزرواسیون رجا و ایران ایر کیه؟ اخیرا سیستم آنلاین رجا یه کم تغییر کرده و از سیستم منحوس دات نت استفاده میکنند٬
<saaber> !
<saaber> ؟
<saaber> افتضاح در حد تیم ملی در مسائل اولیه از جمله اینکه مثلا ۳ تا شهر کرمان توی لیست وجود داره!
<saaber> که توی دومی جواب میده
<saaber> خطاهای نامشخص! مثلا میگه بروز خطای ۱۲۵۰
<saaber> اگه کسی به این مجموعه مرتبطه لطفا خبر بده تا سیری کتکش بزنیم!
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1> saaber: SALAM AZIZ del
<WhiteCrow1> saaber: 1 software mitoni bem moarefi koni bara tarahi uml ?
<saaber> WhiteCrow1: سلام چند تا هست ولی خیلی معمولی هستند
<saaber> WhiteCrow1: Umbrello مشهورترینشونه
<saaber> WhiteCrow1: fekr konam bara majmooeye Eclipse chizaye khoobi peida beshe
<saaber> ilius1: برنامه مذهبی برای لینوکس به غیر از ذکر دیگه چی داریم؟
<saaber> ilius1: مثلا اوقات شرعی یا کتابخوان یا ...
<saaber> ilius1: یکی بود اما نسخه ۳۲ بیتی فقط داشت مال یه ایرانی که چند تا کتاب مثل نهج البلاغه داشت
<saaber> که انصافا هم خوب کار میکرد
<ilius1> saaber: anvar
<ilius> saaber: minbar
<saaber> ilius: آره انوار
<saaber> ilius: مینبار چیه؟
<ilius> saaber: hamun anvar bud
<saaber> ilius: دیگه نیست نه؟‌
<ilius> saaber: minar ham bara oghat e sharai,l albate baraye sonni hast
<ilius> saaber: method e shie ha ro nadare
<saaber> ilius: آهان
<ilius> saaber: ye extention e firefox ham hast vase prayer times
<saaber> ilius: ولی اون انوار خیلی خوب یود :(((
<ilius> site praytime.org
<ilius> sahebesh ham iranie
<saaber> ilius: هممم چیز مفیدیه دمت گرم
<ilius> saaber: method e shie ha ro ham dare
<saaber> ilius: آدرس اشتباه هست ظاهرا؟
<ilius> saaber: are, dige develop nemishe?
<saaber> ilius: اوه خودت ببین جالبه!
<saaber> ilius: پیام جاوااسکریپتی میده!
<ilius> saaber: hmmm vasta
<saaber> فکر کنم
<saaber> من اومدم!
<saaber> kill bill 3 oomad!
<saaber> روز سیاه تهران + فیلم   http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/128732/%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%B2-%D8%B3%DB%8C%D8%A7%D9%87-%D8%AA%D9%87%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86-+-%D9%81%DB%8C%D9%84%D9%85
<saaber> کیکمان نکنید یه موقع!
<Pooya> Salam man to Ubuntu 1 folder to drive ntsf sakhtam va 4GB filama rikhtam toosh ama alan tooye windows nist tu ubuntu ham nist ama fazaye hardo eshghal karde!!!
<Pooya> kasi midoone chere?
<Pooya> kasi nemidoone?
<mahdavi> من نمودونم
<mahdavi> شاید مخفی باشه
<Pooya> na hichkodoom nist!
<Pooya> file rar bood
<Pooya> faghat Search windows ro k mizanam miare amma error mide No Archive Found
<Pooya> Copy sham bekham bokonam mige hamchine file i vojood nadare!!
<Pooya> Na mishe file ro bargardoond na pakesh kard k fazaye hardam khali beshe
<ash> salam doostan
<mahdavi> سلام
<ash> man chand rooze inja payam midam komaki behem nemishe
<Mihman> hi evry body
<Mihman> salam
<mahdavi> سلام
<ash> سلام. من ابونتو Û±Û°.Û±Û° دارم و میخواستم مودم Conexant رو در اون نصب کنم. تایپیک نصب و پیکربندی مودم به آدرس http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/DialupModemHowto/Conexant رو هم خوندم که برای نصب در اوبونتو Û¹.Û°Û´ مفید بود. مشکل اینه که ALSA برای ابونتو Û±Û°.Û±Û° در سایت Linuxant.com وجود نداره و فایÙ
<Mihman> j
<Mihman> ojk;l
<ash> سلام. من ابونتو ۱۰.۱۰ دارم و میخواستم مودم Conexant رو در اون نصب کنم. تایپیک نصب و پیکربندی مودم به آدرس http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/DialupModemHowto/Conexant رو هم خوندم که برای نصب در اوبونتو ۹.۰۴ مفید بود.
<ash> مشکل اینه که ALSA برای ابونتو ۱۰.۱۰ در سایت Linuxant.com وجود نداره و فایل alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.23.0_all.deb.zip نیز نصب نشد و خطا داد.
<ash> خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید
<ash> help
<ash> نا امید شدم از این سایت
<the-light> ash: az site aslish begirin, ya dakhele google filesho search konin
<saaber> سلام، نترسید کاریتون ندارم
<nixoeen> saaber: salam nadi kasi nemitarse ;)
<saaber> nixoeen: lol
 * saaber این جمله رو حلوی مغزش نوشت :D
<saaber> *جلوی
 * AliTarihi از مخفیگاهش میاد بیرون
<mohammad6006> @salam
<mohammad6006> haj agayon softi soragh darid ke beshe webcam stream kard online?
<Zahra> mohammad6006: vlc
<mohammad6006> Zahra: ettefagan baad az inke soalo porsidam dashtam wiki e vlc ro mikhondam
<mohammad6006> amma chizi sar dar nayavordam
<Zahra> mohammad6006: kojaash ro motevajeh nashodi?
<mohammad6006> aslan dar morede stream ye seri mozakhrafat neveshte
<mohammad6006> ye rahe doros hesabi naneveshte ke bege chikar bayad bokonam
<mohammad6006> albatte kamel nakhondama
<mohammad6006> done done daram chek mikonam
<mohammad6006> Zahra: akhe man mikham webcam va seda stream beshe
<mohammad6006> mikham ba yeki mosahebe konam va be sorate zende va online pakhsh konam
<Zahra> mohammad6006: moshkeli nist, video devicet bayad webcam bashe
<samira-t> hi to all
<ramanK> ajab zendegi shode!!!
<ramanK> Mark shuttleworth elam kard ubuntu dige az x.org estefade nakhahad kard !!!
<ramanK> in canonical dare hamechio baham mirize
<ramanK> faghat munde biyad bege dige az linux ham estefade nemikonim !
<ramanK> the-light: ^
<ramanK> the-light: ;)
<nixoeen> ramanK: dige chio beham rikhte ?
<ramanK> nixoeen: inke gnome-shell ro ham endakhte dur
<nixoeen> ramanK: hanuz stable nist khob be ghadre kafi
<ramanK> nixoeen: stable chie ? gofte kollan estefade nemikonim
<ramanK> nixoeen: gofte az unity khodemun bejash estefade mikonim
<nixoeen> ramanK: yekam ke popular beshe, az unam estefade mikonan ;)
<ramanK> nixoeen: !
<ramanK> nixoeen: jabejayi az X.org be wayland faghat vase Unity bude hala biyan bargardan be gnome-shell?! dur az zehne
<nixoeen> ramanK: badtarin halat ine ye derivative azash mizanan eyne kubuntu o ina ...
<ramanK> nixoeen: hame hamino migan :)
<ramanK> nixoeen: gubuntu
<nixoeen> ramanK: man khodam Debiani am
<ramanK> nixoeen: in squeeze sale dige release mishe ya na?
<nixoeen> ramanK: maloom nist
<ramanK> nixoeen: koshtan maro ke
<nixoeen> ramanK: bejash stable e :D
<the-light> ramanK: are emruz sobh didam, dakhel weblog esh ham gofte
<ramanK> the-light: tayid mishe
<nixoeen> ramanK: bara chi mikhay release she ?
<ramanK> nixoeen: harchi mikham ru server ham nasb konam kapak zade
<the-light> ramanK: jalebish ine ke gofte in software behtare xorg windows haye desktop ro render mikone, va ma mitunim dakhel 6 mah inkaro anjam bedim!
<nixoeen> ramanK: chi mikhay nasb koni ?
<ramanK> nixoeen: trac
<nixoeen> ramanK: khob dasti nasb kon
<ramanK> the-light: are . mige ba X compatible ham hast
<ramanK> nixoeen: unam mishe. vali ta vaghti package maintainer hast man nabayad in kararo konam !
<the-light> ramanK: jalebtar ine ke nvidia o ati azash support nemikonan, maloom nist bar che asasi harf zade!
<nixoeen> ramanK: http://packages.debian.org/lenny-backports/trac
<ramanK> the-light: motma'eni ?!!
<ramanK> nixoeen: hmm
<ramanK> nixoeen: khoda kheiret bede inam kapak zade
<nixoeen> ramanK: khob pas dasti nasb kon :D
<ramanK> nixoeen: kollan in backport amn haste be andaze kafi vase server ?
<nixoeen> ramanK: are age az roo testing omade bashe
<nixoeen> ramanK: khode testing ham security update ha roosh miad
<ramanK> nixoeen: mage gheir az testing az jaye dige ham tu backport miyad?!
<nixoeen> ramanK: officialesho nemidunam, bayad bebinam
<nixoeen> ramanK: vali man khodam gaahi az SID backport mikardam
<ramanK> the-light: hasti ?
<ramanK> nixoeen: hmm.
<ramanK> the-light: in ghazie adame support Nvidia va ATI jeddie?
<the-light> ramanK: dashtam donbale doc e dorost migashtam, faghat dakhel wikipedia gofte ke intel o nokia support esh mikonan
<the-light> va MeeGo
<ramanK> the-light: hmm. mamnun :)
<ramanK> the-light: khob man beram. shab khosh
<the-light> shab khosh ramanK
 * aliva is watching you!
<pooya> salam.doostan ye seri folder daram roo server. mikhastam bebin ba che dastoore tarkibii mishe fahmid roo kodom ha mishe file upload kard(bedoone mojavez root dashtan)
<pooya> ?
<nixoeen> pooya: ba find
<pooya> khob daghighan che joory?
<pooya> nixoeen: ^^
<nixoeen> pooya: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?find
<pooya> in kheily ziade! khodetoon nemidoonid bayad kodoomesh ro be kar bebaram?
<pooya> nixoeen: ha?
<nixoeen> pooya: find dastoore por karbordie, khoondanesh zarar nadare
<pooya> midoonam.vali akhe alan ajale dashtam
<pooya> nixoeen: ^^
<pooya> nixoeen: agha mamoon! yaftam!
<pooya> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-06
<aliva> any one?
<lili1> salam
<ilius> man mikham laptop Dell Vostro 3300 bekharam, kasi tajrobei dashte? makhsusan az lahaze sazgari ba linux
<AliTarihi> !news
 * AliTarihi داره فکر می کنه که باتها هم باتهای قدیم!
<AliTarihi> یا هیچ چی نمی فهمیدن، یا واقعا می فهمیدن :P
<ilius> AliTarihi: :-D
<ilius> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilius> !news
<ilius> (12:59:51) lubotu3: Sorry, I don't know anything about 'news'
<SaEeDIRHA> salam
<ilius> SaEeDIRHA: سلام
<SaEeDIRHA> ilius, khoobi ?
<ilius> SaEeDIRHA: بعله :)
<SaEeDIRHA> ilius, khodaro shokr :P
<ilius> از لحاظ سازگاری با لینوکس بهترین لپ‌تاپ به نظرتون چیه؟
<ilius> man mikahm Dell Vostro 3300 begiram
<SaEeDIRHA> man DELL XPS 1530 daram, khili khoob javab mide
<AliTarihi> ilius: معمولا دل بد نیست
<AliTarihi> ولی کارت گرافیکی و کارت صدا رو باید چک کرد
<ilius> list e device haye support shode tavasote nvidia-185 (ya har version i) ro koja neveshte?
<ilius> in 3300, graphicesh GeForce 310 M hast
<AliTarihi> هر چی می گیری هم کارت سری ۸۰۰۰ نباشه!
<AliTarihi> یا چیپستهای بر اساس اون
<ilius> قبلا می‌نوشت لیست کارت ها رو توی سیناپتیک
<AliTarihi> سری بسیار ضایعی بوده
<AliTarihi> فکر کنم توی ویکی ابونتو باشه
<AliTarihi> !nvidia
<lubotu3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ilius> AliTarihi: همممم
<ilius> AliTarihi: در مورد این ۳۱۰ نظری نداری؟
<ilius> هر چی می‌گردم لیست کارت‌ها رو پیدا نمی‌کنم
<AliTarihi> ilius: نمیشناسم
<AliTarihi> nvidia linux supported list -> Google !
<AliTarihi> :P
<the-light> ilius: dell bishtar ati kar mikone ke yekam fajeast, ibm ha chizaye jalebi zadan gheymatesham khube
<ilius> the-light: ati bashe ke nemigiram
<ilius> the-light: 3300 nvidia s
<the-light> ilius: yekam dell ha moshkele tamirat ham daran! makhsusan cpu bala bashe dagh mikonan
<ilius> the-light: ati kam mizane fekr konam, bishtar intel o nvidia hast
<ilius> the-light: هممم آره در مورد داغ کردن شنیدم
<ilius> the-light: ولی آی‌بی‌ام خوشم نمیاد
<ilius> the-light: اینایی که دیدم فقط همین یه لپ‌تاپ رو خوشم اومد
<the-light> ilius: kolan amare tamirateshun bishtare baghiast dakhel sakhtafzar
<ilius> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/185.18.36/README/appendix-a.html
<ilius> inja ke khabari az 310 M nist
<everplays> dell badi nist ilius vali ibm khodas
<SaEeDIRHA> IBM ghymatash khili balast, agar gheymat ham barat yek factor hast
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<lili1> 3
<ilius> ایول ورژن 195.36.31 ش ساپورت می‌کنه
<ilius> AliTarihi: ممکنه کارت صوت رو نشناسه؟
<AliTarihi> ilius: توی اینترنت دقیقا مدل رو چک کن
<AliTarihi> ممکنه نشناسه
<AliTarihi> البته بیشتر این کارتهای amd
<AliTarihi> هست
<AliTarihi> خوشبختانه اگه لپ تاپ مشکل داشته باشه راحت پیدا میشه
<AliTarihi> Laptop mode + Ubuntu :P
<AliTarihi> توی گوگل جواب میده
<ilius> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201001-4955/
<ilius> ظاهرا مشکلی نداره
<ilius> AliTarihi: مرسی
<AliTarihi> خواهش
<lili1> salam kasi ta alan eclipse ro nasb karde?
<satanix7> lili1: man roo gentoo am daram, albate 3.5
<lili1> satanix7: ok. man bayad to win nasbesh konam
<lili1> satanix7: nasb kardamesh ama nemitonam plugin perl (EPIC) ro add konam
<lili1> satanix7: in ham manual e mane: http://www.epic-ide.org/download.php
<satanix7> lili1: az oon Install new software mikhayn ezaafe eash konid?
<lili1> satanix7: yes. add mikonam ama nemitone
<lili1> satanix7: add ke mikonam bayad montazer sham ta peidash kone va next enable she ama hichvaght peida nemikone minevise pending
<lili1> satanix7: ?
<satanix7> lili1: manam in moshkel ro daashtam, meske az 3.5 be bad ye moshkeli daare, man albate kaaram baa plugin e CDT bood, khodam CDT ro dl kardam o too eclipse extract kardam
<lili1> man che konam
<lili1> perl ro lazem daram
<satanix7> lili1: be nazaram shoma ham hamin kaar ro bokonid, plugin ro dl konid o too folder e plugins too eclipse extract konid
<lili1> ok tnx a lot.
<lili1> http://www.easyeclipse.org/site/plugins/epic.html
 * AliTarihi is in Poetry mood
<erghezi> سلام:)
<erghezi> این اوبونتو بازیش گرفته
<erghezi> از هر ده بار، نه بارش میره ترمینال
<erghezi> پیغام خطاش اینه http://pastebin.com/gga6Bfb0
<erghezi> http://pastebin.com/gga6Bfb0
<ilius1> erghezi: unknown paste id!
<ilius1> erghezi: tu paste.ubuntu.com bezar
<erghezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527164/
<pooya> salam be hame! bacheha chand ta projeye khoob baraye linux ke mishe piade sazishoon kard begid.mikhastam rooshoon kar konam
<erghezi> pooya: سلام:) پروژه منظورت چیه؟
<pooya> یه پروژه برای لینوکس دیگه! مثل اینایی که تو sourceforge می ذارن! مثلا یه پروژه می تونه optimizer باشه. می تونه یه بوت لودر منیجر باشه و .... در کل دنیال یه پروژه ی خوب و باحال می گردم که بنویسمش
<pooya> erghezi: ^^
<erghezi> pooya: http://espeak.sourceforge.net/
<erghezi> pooya: کارش تبدیل متن به صدا هست:)
<erghezi> pooya: بیا ببین میتونی فارسیش رو درست کنی
<pooya> باحال نیست زیاد! یه پروژه ی باحالتر داری؟
<pooya> خیلی تکراریه
<pooya> خیلی ها رو می شناسم
<pooya> که رو این کار کردن قبلا
<erghezi> pooya: خروجیش رو که والا ندیدم جایی:)
<erghezi> pooya: الان برنامه ای که بشه متن فارسی رو بخونه هست؟ از کجا میشه گرفت؟
<pooya> نمی دونم.کلا پروژش جالب نیست! شما الان پروژه ی خوب سراغ نداری؟
<erghezi> pooya: خوب این پروژش خیلی خوبه:) گوگل هم داره ازش استفاده میکنه
<pooya> از text به speech?
<erghezi> pooya: آره... تو فسمت ترنسلیت که بری... متن رو که میخونه با همین برنامست
<pooya> بابا این بیشتر دیتابیسی از کلمات داره و ...
<pooya> خیلی الگوریتمی نیست
<pooya> جالب هم نیست
<erghezi> pooya: والا نمی دونم اونش رو.... یعنی هر بار مراجعه میکنه دیتابیس؟
<nixoeen> pooya: benazaram project ye dictionary benevis, hich kas ta alan anjamesh nadade !!!
<erghezi> pooya: اینطوری که پدر سرورای گوگل در می یاد
<pooya> می خوام اخه جالب باشه. کلا این دیکشنری ها و text  به speech و ..... باحال نیستن
<erghezi> pooya: همین چغوک رو روش کار کن:) جالب هستش‌:ی
<pooya> این چیه؟
<erghezi> pooya: کلاینت توییتر و آیدنتیکا:)
<pooya> خب دقیقا چیه؟به چه دردی می خوره؟
<erghezi> pooya: کارش اینه که شما به جای اینکه بری توییتر و آیدنتیکا
<erghezi> pooya: از داخل برنامه توییت میکنی:)
<erghezi> pooya: پروژه Liferea هم هستش
<pooya> بابا یه برنامه ی کاربردی بگو!
<pooya> اینا چین؟!!
<erghezi> pooya: مثل گودر می مومنه:)
<erghezi> pooya: چغوک خیلی کاربردیه:)
<pooya> اینم بد نیست
<pooya> دیگه چی هست؟
<erghezi> pooya: یه سری به خاطرش اومدن لینوکس
<erghezi> pooya: لایفریا رو اگه بشه با گوگل سینک کرد عالی میشه
<erghezi> pooya: آپاچی و  اپن آفیس هم هستش:)
<pooya> دیگه چی هست؟
<erghezi> pooya: خود کی‌دی‌ای هستش....
<pooya> بابا یه پروژه ای که بشه ۳ ماهه جمعش کرد
<pooya> خیلی خیلی هم سخت نباشه! مثل kde !!!
<erghezi> pooya: بابا سخت نیست
<erghezi> pooya: یه باگ داره شما اون رو درست کن
<erghezi> pooya: کی دی ای وقتی فارسی میشه، راست به چپ نیست فارسیش
<pooya> یه چیزی باشه جدید باشه!!!
<erghezi> pooya: یه باگ هم تاریخ شمسیش داره:)
<pooya> باحال باشه
<pooya> جالب باشه
<pooya> تکراری نباشه!
<erghezi> pooya: تکرای؟
<pooya> تکراری نباشه
<pooya> ترجیحا
<erghezi> pooya: این کجاش تکراریه؟:)) ملتی در آرزوی درست شدن این مشکلات هستن
<pooya> اخه باحال نیس اصلا
<erghezi> pooya: یه پلاگین بنویس برای گیمپ :))) خوبه/
<erghezi> pooya: از قدرت کارت گرافیک استفاده کنه
<pooya> می خوام توش یا text processing داشته باشه یا image processing یا voice processing
<pooya> چیزی داری؟
<pooya> اره؟
<Pooyanix> salam kasi filter shekan baraye ubuntu soragh dare?
<Pooyanix> Soragh nadarin?
<saaber> عجب!
<FreeLancer> Inja che khabare?
<Redan> Kasi ba barname Wammu kar karde?
<Redan> na?
<Redan> Kar nakardin?
<nixoeen> Redan: bejaye inke in soala ro beporsi, soale aslito bepors !
<nixoeen> Redan: badesh ye 15-20 min sabr kon, shayad yeki javab bede
<Redan> khob vaghti kasi nemige kar karde chio beporsam?
<Shiva_> سلام کلید میانبر برای عوض کردن صفحه کلید تو اوبونتو چیه؟
<Shiva_> ؟؟؟؟
<nixoeen> Nashod ina akharesh yad begiran chejuri bayad too IRC soal porsid !
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-07
<mps_> salam kesi hast ?
<ilius> اکستنشنی برای فایرفاکس نداریم که آیتم ویکی‌پدیا فارسی رو به سرچ فایرفاکس (رو تولبار) اضافه کنه؟
<everplays> ilius: boro too wikipedia bad roo dropdown-e search click kon, add dare
<ilius> everplays: ایول عجب نکته‌ای :-D
<ilius> everplays: tnx
<everplays> ;)
<pourabed> salaam khedmate asatid , man mikham taze be arch switch konam , mishe az moshkelate arch begid ???
<pourabed> salaam khedmate asatid , man mikham taze be arch switch konam , mishe az moshkelate arch begid ???
<ahmadhesni> @ All: Salam, @ All : kasi IBSng run karde? in noskhe ke free hast! nemitoonam bala biaram!
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: az kojaa dl kardi? too site parspooyesh ke nist?
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: na parspooyesh na, noskhe free, too sourceforge
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> اوه اوه.. چقدر کار ریخته سرم... خدحافظ ملت
<ahmadhesni> satanix7:  run kardi? amoozeshi chizi nist darmoredesh?
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: man nadide boodam in noskhe ash ro, vaaysaa dl konam
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: ba ibs parspooyesh kar kardi?
<satanix7> na
<satanix7> error mide, meske module e sys ro nemitoone peyda kone!
<ahmadhesni> satanix7:  man file .iso ro gereftam az site 300 MB  roo VBox be onvane ye server nasb kardam
<pourabed> salam khedmate asatid !!! ARCH nasb konam ya GENTOO ?
<pourabed> salam khedmate asatid !!! ARCH nasb konam ya GENTOO ?
<meto> dooostan kasi hast ye soal dashtam ?!
<everplays> meto: na kasi nist
<meto> !..
<meto> in Kget ro che joori mishe tedad conection hasho taiin kard ?
<meto> asalan moghe download segment bandi mikone ?!
<mtux> everplays: ipng
<AliTarihi> everplays: ping* :P
 * everplays pongs mtux
<mtux> everplays: chetori dude?
<mtux> AliTarihi: to chetori dude?
<AliTarihi> من خوبم مرسی :)
<everplays> :P mibinam ke tabdil be command-e sed shodi AliTarihi eteraf kon kodoom regym ferestadatet
<everplays> mtux: badi nist, zende'am haji, to chetori?
<AliTarihi> everplays: گفتم یه وقت بد می فهمی درستش کنم ;)
<everplays> lol
<mtux> everplays: maham khubim
<mtux> mese qabl
<mtux> AliTarihi: یعنی چطوری میفهمه؟
<AliTarihi> چون اولش حرف I
<AliTarihi> هست
<mtux> everplays: haji ye soale XHTML/JS ee daram :D
<AliTarihi> یه وقت با محصولی از اپل قاتی میشه :D
<mtux> AliTarihi: LOL
<everplays> hehe, version-e closesource-e png :D iPNG
<everplays> mtux: mikhay chio hack koni?
<AliTarihi> یه چیزی تو همین مایه ها
<AliTarihi> زشته بگن ام توکس تبلیغ نرم افزار غیر آزاد می کنه
<mtux> everplays: hmm, cheto begam, mikham elementi ke alan cursor/focus rush hast peyda konam!
<everplays> mtux: che tag-i?
<mtux> everplays: khob alan tu mode edit hastim dige! bishtar albate manzur tag e <a> hast!
<mtux> amma har tagi :D
<AliTarihi> everplays: یه نظری در مورد این بده اگه خوندیشن می خوام بدونم چطوریه: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,4455.msg125450.html#msg125450
<everplays> mtux: khob kheyli complex tar az oon chizie ke fekr koni
<mtux> ow
<mtux> albate hads mizadam :D
<everplays> AliTarihi: ketab montasher nemikoni? :D
<everplays> mtux: bebin sade bekham begam in mishe ke bayad aval bebini roo che character-i focus-e (che offset-i) bad az oon befahmi kodoom element-e
<AliTarihi> everplays: نه هنوز ;)
<AliTarihi> نظر بده!
<AliTarihi> اینجا منظورمه :)
<mtux> khob hamun charactero cheto befahmam?
<everplays> mtux: ghablan ino anjam dadam, alaan behet midam
<mtux> :) tnx
<everplays> mtux: http://pastie.org/private/segzurmw3zmseu90xax2w albate in ro vase extjs neveshtam, vali kolliat-esh maloome
<mtux> merci everplays
<mtux> beram bebinam chetorie :D
<everplays> mtux: ama dude! to dari 1ki az hamoon editor-aye html-i minevisia!
<mtux> tamum shod dude,
<mtux> albate goftam ke alan dire ke baz taqyeeresh bedam
<mtux> faqat bahse spell check munde, ke man un setting o optionaye tu qt ro nega kardam chizi nayaftam!
<mtux> + inke spell check ro bayad mese baqie KDE ha piade konam!  mikonam dige chare chie :D
<mtux> everplays: hamun bakhshe getNode() mishe dige?
<everplays> mtux: hame oona ke ba get shooroo mishan ro ye negah kon
<everplays> mtux: vase in migam ke mitooni in vaght-i ke alaan sarf-e in mikoni ro focus koni roo chizaye dige :)
<mtux> are midunam chi migi
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<mtux> سلام بر خورشید تاریک
<Dark-Sun> the-light: مثل دیروز؟ نه باشه واسه بعد
<Dark-Sun> mtux: سلام که سلام! من دارک سان هستم، لطفا ترجمه نکنین. تحریف می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> mtux: خوبه من به شما بگم ام تاکس؟
<Dark-Sun> mtux: نه وجدانن خوبه؟
<mtux> Dark-Sun: من مشکلی ندارم
<Dark-Sun> mtux: خدا وکیلی خوبه؟
<mtux> خودمم میگم
<mtux> آخه ام‌تاکس که ترجمه نیست LOL
<Dark-Sun> mtux: ها؟
<Dark-Sun> mtux: خب ترجمه‌اش چیه؟
<mtux> ترجمه نداره که P:
<Dark-Sun> mtux: دو تاش رو بگو.. نه یکیش رو بگو.. ترجمه داره برادر من
<Dark-Sun> mtux: خب یکم از خاطراتت بگو.. چی یاد گرفتی از لینوکس؟
<Dark-Sun> امروز
<mtux> everplays: valla inja az cmp ke sar dar nemiaram hich, alan age hichi select nabashe chi mishe?
<mtux> Dark-Sun: امروز؟ هیچی
<Dark-Sun> mtux: الان از دست تو خودم رو کیک می‌کنم
<mtux> Dark-Sun: مگه من چیکا کردم؟
 * Dark-Sun khodesh ro lkick mikone
<everplays> mtux: cmp ro ke aslan velesh kon, kollan har chi doc/win hast hamoon document/window -e ke mohemme, age hichi ham select nashode bashe body ro barmigardoone :)
<Dark-Sun> mtux: اسمت ترجمه نمی‌شه! خاطره هم تعریف نمی‌کنی. هیچی دیگه.
<Dark-Sun> everplays: سلام حاجی صبح بخیر
<everplays> salaam Dark-Sun
<Dark-Sun> the-light: نه دیگه. باشه واسه بعد. الان باید برم واسه شام.
 * Dark-Sun busy mishe 4 dinner B)
<mtux> everplays: body!? pas kar nemikone yani?
<mtux> khob man manzuram dar zamani ke hichi select nis bud :D
<everplays> mtux: bebin oosoolan hamishe ye node-i dare edit mishe, hala ya hich tag-i nist ke dar haghighat dari body ro edit mikoni ya ye chizi mesle p ya a hast ke dari oona ro edit mikoni
<mtux> khob alan age hichi select nabashe o ma ruye <a> bashim! getSelection() <a> ro barmigardune?
<everplays> mtux: ow! manzooret az oon tike select-e?! bebin oon jayi ke focus-e ro neshoon mide :) masalan mitoonim selection-i dashte bashim ke tool-e selection 0-e dar natike jayi ke cursor hast ro bahash dar miari
<mtux> ahan
<mtux> eyval
<mtux> hamino mikhastam :D
<mtux> everplays: tnx
<everplays> mtux: np ;) faghat say kon az getNode estefade koni, ama bayad ye khorde modify konish :) masalan oon Ext.* ha ro bardari
<mtux> everplays: dar morede editor o ina ye bahse dige ham ke hast! tajrobeye kar ba webKit o ashnayee bahash hast! yani inesham baram mohemme ;) bara hamine ke tarjih midam intor pish berim
<mtux> everplays: masalan sare editor e qabli ye jahayee az Qt ro zir o ru kardim :D
<everplays> mtux: hmm! bedoone shak too oon vaziat ham bayad dar morede webkit mikhoondi ama dige roo chizaye riz lazem nabood vaght bezari, mesle insert/edit-e link :)
<everplays> vali vaght kardi switch-esh kon roo 1ki az in editor-e
<everplays> editor-a*
<mtux> everplays: khob fek konam ye saali tul keshid ta in plan piade shod! uno saay mikonam kamtar beshe LOL
<everplays> hehe, shart mibandam kheyli kamtar tool mikeshe, masalan 1hafte mtux
<mtux> manzuram code zadanesh nis ;)
<Dark-Sun> TechMiX: به به سلام تک میکس خوش آمدی
<TechMiX> Dark-Sun: سلام جگر! خیلی ممنون
<Dark-Sun> :)
<hamed_t> salam ,
<Dark-Sun> hamed_t: سلام جانان
<hamed_t> Dark-Sun: salam , ;) khobi ?
<Dark-Sun> hamed_t: دير زمانی است ، اين غريق ، دريغا
<Dark-Sun> سخت فسرده ست و دل به مرگ سپرده ست
<Dark-Sun> در تو ، شگفتا  !  هنوز ، در دل گرداب
<Dark-Sun> ذره ای از گرمی اميد ، نمرده است
<narcislinux> erghezi:  http://realmike.org/blog/2010/10/02/connect-web-sites-using-rss-and-yahoo-pipes/ in varam hamino gofte
<narcislinux> everplays:  identi.ca ro ke be buzz vas kardin mitonid dentaye friend ha ram bekhonid?
<hamed_t> Dark-Sun:  :)
<everplays> narcislinux: na, age khode oon friend identi.ca ro vasl karde bashe mitoonam bebinam
<erghezi> everplays: اوپس... باید اضافه کنم یاهو پایپ حتما؟
<hamed_t> Dark-Sun: آسمان بار امانت نتوانست کشید                                                قرعه کار به نام من دیوانه ردند
<hamed_t> سلطانی دو عالم باشد از آن آن کس                               سلطان بیامدست و درویش رفته باشد
<erghezi> everplays:  خاک تو سر گوگل‌:)
<everplays> erghezi: na! khodesh service dare mitooni ezafe koni
<erghezi> everplays: کجاش آیدنتیکا رو داره؟ :) توییتر رو داره یا فلیکر
<everplays> erghezi: kojashe ro ke yadam nemiad :) vali dare :D
<narcislinux> erghezi: http://realmike.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/blog_feed2.png tebghe in naghshe .....
<Dark-Sun> hamed_t: شب تاریک و بیم موج و گردابی چنین حائل * کجا دانند حال ما سبک بالان ساحل‌ها
<Dark-Sun> hamed_t: ;)
<enghezy> narcislinux: اینی که دادی، فقط باعث میشه، هر چی شیر میکنم، تو باز... هر مطلبی که می نویسم، دنت بشه
<enghezy> narcislinux: دقیقا برعکس اون چیزی هست که میخوام:)
<enghezy> narcislinux: من میخوام، دنتام بره، باز...
<narcislinux> enghezy: khob bara vas kardane identica be buzz goftam
<narcislinux> khob naghshe ham dare jahato ige dige
<narcislinux> enghezy:  hala bayad re rah peyda kard ke ye dayere beshe
<enghezy> narcislinux: حالا نقشه داری برعکس بشه وصل کنم؟:)
<enghezy> narcislinux: lol
<narcislinux> lol
<enghezy> narcislinux: فرفر خودش داره:) خیلی عجیبه گوگل نداره
<enghezy> narcislinux: دقیقا اومده فرندفید رو کپی کرده :)
 * narcislinux che kalafe sardar gomiye 
<narcislinux> enghezy:  ye ravesh hast ! yeki ro estekhdam koni feed identi.ca to add kone 24 saat ham shear bezane !
<enghezy> narcislinux: :)
<enghezy> narcislinux: فک کنم یه راه پیدا کردم:)
<narcislinux> enghezy:  chi ?
<narcislinux> enghezy:  hamon ping.fm
<narcislinux> ?
<enghezy> narcislinux: نه... اینم جواب نداد :(
<enghezy> narcislinux: مهم نیست حالا
<enghezy> narcislinux: صبر میکنیم اضافه کنه خودش:)
<narcislinux> kheyli maskharast age nashe az google baide
<the-light> chie Dark-Sun
<Dark-Sun> the-light: الان نمی‌تونم صحبت کنم. باشه بعدا.
<Dark-Sun> باید برم
 * Dark-Sun sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun sending KILLTERM...
<narcislinux> enghezy: اسم artist ممکنه مشکل داره !
<narcislinux> enghezy:  yani chi feedesho ezafe kard ?
<narcislinux> enghezy:  be rhythmbox feed mishe ezafe kard ?
<enghezy> narcislinux: میشه دیگه... پیغام خطا میده :(
<enghezy> There was a problem adding this podcast: Unable to parse the feed contents.  Please verify the URL: http://linuxfm.com/feed/. Would you like to add the podcast feed anyway?
<enghezy> narcislinux: این فید پادکست نیست... آیتیونز اپل هم قبول نمیکنه
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: wb!!
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: hoy!
<narcislinux> dingdangdong:  hi
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: hi! taghaballlah!
 * narcislinux hoy hamon ping hast be zaban farsi ?!
 * dingdangdong motaghede hoy tarigheye kamtar moadabaneye khatab gharardane ahalie irc ast.
<narcislinux> lol ajab
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: akhe wb et kardam baad dc shodi.
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: jashn chi mige ey lecturer?
<narcislinux> dingdangdong:  aha net ghat shod chand lahze
<narcislinux> dingdangdong:  chi ?
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: jashne 10 o khorde ee ubuntu
<narcislinux> 10.10
<dingdangdong> hamun!
<narcislinux> dingdangdong: lol khob ?
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: che khabar :D
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: na ke shoma sabeghe present darino ina . .
<narcislinux> dingdangdong:  man present nadashtam tala
<narcislinux> dingdangdong:  jashn bargharare ama hano tarikhesh ghati nist
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: blandax dasht :D :D :D
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: to narcisi :D haha
<narcislinux> dingdangdong:  lol khob akhe on be man che kar dare ?
<narcislinux> ajab
<narcislinux> lol
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: khodamam hads mizadam rabti nadashte bashe :D:D
 * dingdangdong be ruye khodesh nemiare . . 
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-31
<ahmad_> slam
<alabd> ahmad_: aleikom salam
<ahmad_> aya mp3 iran ra tahrim karde
<ahmad_> ?
<ahmad_> ?
<ahmad_> chi shod?
<ahmad_> aya mp3 iran ra tahrim karde
<ahmad_> ?
<ahmad_> یکی لطفا جواب بده
<ahmad_> اره یا نه
<RezaSafa> hi
<princef> salam
<princef> tooye arch ba farsi moshkel daram. matnhaye farsi tooye liber office va yeseri az barname ha joda joda hast
<princef> chetori 2rost mishe?
<princef> masalan: س‌ل‌ا‌م
<princef> میتونید کمک کنید؟
<Omid> salam dustan
<Omid> kasi dar morede jonbeshe eslamie GNU chizi shenide?
<Omid> http://www.aparat.com/v/845df1e63f2d864511bfb890e4eb289961409
<Omid> agha ino bebinid koli mikhandid
<princef> jonbeshe eslamie GNU
<princef> :D
<Omid> dustan felan
<princef> :d
<neda> سلام دوستان
<h2010n> Salam
<neda> من توی شل میخوام
<neda> یک فایلی رو یک خط خاصیش رو با یک خط دیگه جایگزین می کنم
<neda> کنم
<h2010n> یه خورده سخته
<h2010n> صبر کن
<neda> با دستور sed چه جوریه؟
<h2010n> نانو کار کردی؟؟
<h2010n> nano Your file adress
<h2010n> ?
<neda> نه
<h2010n> این دستور کارش ویرایش فایل هاست
<h2010n> مثلا
<h2010n> nano /etc/resolv.conf
<h2010n> الو حل شد؟
<neda> داشتم سرچ میکردم
<neda> آخه من میحوام به مفسر شل بگم که یک پترن خاص را با یک پترن دیگر جایگزین کنه
<neda> کجای دستور nano باید این رو بگم؟
<SterNiX>  neda salam, bayad az gawk va sed estefade koni
<SterNiX> ya inke by python ya perl ye script bezani
<neda> اسکیریپت پرلش کار راحتیه و در حد یکی دو خطه
<fzerorubigd> neda: ba sed :
<neda> satanix7, ولی توی شل میخوام
<neda> با sed باید بشه
<fzerorubigd> neda: sed -i 's/\/usr\/local/\/opt/g' file.txt
<SterNiX> neda http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/search-and-replace-text-in-file-using-shell-script-249959/
<SterNiX> http://blogs.technet.com/b/heyscriptingguy/archive/2005/02/08/how-can-i-find-and-replace-text-in-a-text-file.aspx
<h2010n> ببینم اگه آموزشش رو تو پایتون می خوای برات بفرستم
<neda> fzerorubigd, این رو امنحان کردم ولی فعلا جواب نمیده!
<neda> fzerorubigd, دنبال اشکالم میگردم
<fzerorubigd> neda: فعلا؟
<fzerorubigd> neda: code ro paste kon khob
<neda> fzerorubigd, این تست آخر رو انجام بدم
<SterNiX> neda ino ham bebin: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/24136-script-replace-text-file.html
<neda> وقتی این دستور رو میزنم: sed -e 's/0 0 3/1 0 3/' file.txt > file.txt
<neda> کل فایل file.txt خالی میشه
<neda> همه رو پاک میکنه
<neda> مشکل از کجاست؟
<fzerorubigd> neda: eshtebahet toye pipe kardane khorojie
<fzerorubigd> sed file ro taghiir mide vali khodesh khoroji nadare
<fzerorubigd> neda: > file.txt kole file ro pak mikone
<fzerorubigd> neda faghat ta ghabl az > lazeme
<neda> fzerorubigd, خب پس چه جوری باید بنویسم؟
<fzerorubigd> neda: sed -i 's/0 0 3/1 0 3/g' file.txt
<fzerorubigd> neda: alabate alan didam ba -e kar kardi, havasam nabod :) vali iin ke neveshtam dorost kar mikone
<neda> fzerorubigd, ممنون درست شد
<Omid> dustan
<Omid> mishe toye ubuntu
<Omid> cpu ro be ye barname khas ekhtesas dad?
<Omid> yani begam masalan 70% be ye barnameye khas bede
<Omid> in karo chejuri bayad anjam bedam?
<vahid> Omid: man nice
<Omid> vahid, merC
<vahid> Omid: khahesh mikonam
<SterNiX> vahid chera man nice? chera to nice na?!
<SterNiX> aslan vahid chera hame nice nabashe :D
<vahid> SterNiX: khodet nice ee
<SterNiX>  dastat nice type mikonan vahid :)
<neda> fzerorubigd, man chand ta soal dige ham daram:
<neda> dar command: rm -r to/path/dir/*
<neda> mage faghat file ha va dir haye mojood dar dir nabayad haz beshe?
<SterNiX> neda -r recursive hastesh
<SterNiX> hame chiyo pak mikone
<SterNiX> ba -f bezani dige force mikone, hamechiyo pak kone
<neda> SterNiX, doroste, vali hame chiz tooye dir ro pak mikone
<SterNiX> shayad mode dastresish vase to nabashe
<neda> kari be folder hay ghabli nadare
<SterNiX> neda be -f emtehan kon
<neda> SterNiX, ok
<neda> SterNiX, mikham folder ha ham hazf shand, -f bara file
<SterNiX> bezan -rf
<neda> SterNiX, soalam ro injoori begam: ba rm -rf m/n/l/b/f/*
<neda> SterNiX, folder haye m , n , l ,b asibi nemibinand?
<SterNiX> ba in dastor harchi to directory f hast ro pak mikne
<SterNiX> neda age dorost bezani na
<neda> SterNiX, ok thanks. ye soale dige:
<SterNiX> neda soaleto bepors nago ke soal dair
<neda> dastoore scp in ssh
<neda> che jooriye?
<SterNiX> neda scp ye dastore jodast
<SterNiX> bezan man scp
<neda> scp name@domain: path/to/file path/to/machin
<neda> scp -P 33 name@domain:path/to/file path/to/machin
<SterNiX> neda emialeto bede, ye ketab vasat email konam ina tosh hastan
<neda> ok
<SterNiX> neda daram enagar w8
<neda> SterNiX, hamine befrestid
<SterNiX> neda daram mifrestam
<neda> SterNiX, mamnoon Nu^...
<SterNiX> neda 253r
<neda> Sefid_Par, bale oftad
<neda> SterNiX, bale otad
<neda> SterNiX, man too code'am chand ta command daram, ke poshte sare ham ejra mishand
<SterNiX> khob?!
<neda> SterNiX, mogheejra momkene yekishoon error bede
<neda> SterNiX, ba shell minevisam
<neda> SterNiX, mikham age yeki error dad baghi ejra nashand
<SterNiX> &&
<SterNiX> ba && inkaro bokon
<SterNiX> maslan mkdir -p /somthing/something/else && cd ~
<neda> SterNiX, & bara run program dar background nist?
<SterNiX> neda & are
<SterNiX> vali && na
<neda> SterNiX, ok. hajme ebook'e ziyade? hanoo be dastam nareside!
<SterNiX> 3MiB ina hast engar neda
<SterNiX> neda emialet fail shod
<SterNiX> neda ?!
<SterNiX> emailet eshtebah bood engar
<neda> SterNiX, na hammone
<SterNiX> pas wait
<Rmin> salam Doostan man UBuntu 11.04 am ro be 11.10 ertegha dadam
<Rmin> moshkeli ke daram in e ke roo laptop am ham az Speeker seda miad ham az Headset am ke be fishe joloye laptop am zadam
<Rmin> kasi midoone chi kar bayad kard !?
<Rmin> mikham mesle 11.04 khodam entekhab konam az Spekeer biyad ya az headset
<Rmin> kasi nemitoone komaki kone !?
<Omid> agha inja kasi web kar darim?
<Omid> man ye proje daram mikham bedunam kasi anjam mide ya na!
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-01
<Omid> agha man chejuri microphonam ro test konam o befahmma kar mikone?
<alabd> Omid: salam , vaslesh konid bad berid tuye sound preferences ghesmate input
<Omid> alabd, mamnun. moshkel injast ke be tore pishfarze Mute bud
<ahmad_> salam
<ahmad_> tanzimat theme dar 11.10 kojast?
<ahmad_> کسی نیست
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> ایا قیر از گناش و فلش پلیر برامه ی دیگری هست برای اجرای فلش؟
<elham> Salam
<elham> Python kar darim inja ?
<Guest40269> ?!
<the-light> Lham: /j #python-ir
<pouyan> ‎/join #fa.wikipedia‎
<mahdiyeh> salam be hame
<mahdiyeh> can any one help me about script writing:
<mahdiyeh> I read a line from a file into a var : read lin<file
<mahdiyeh> But the read line delete the spaces I mean when there is two space in close to each other
<mahdiyeh> chetory mishe ba script ye khat az ye file khoond bedoone inke formatesh tagheer kone?
<ahmad> slam
<ahmad> javab salam vajebeh
<ahmad> slam
<ahmad> چرا سرعت اوبونتو بعضی وقتا کند میشه؟
<Omid> ahmad, che vaghtaii daghighan?
<saeed> durud be hameh
<saeed> kasi hast ke xen nasb kardeh bashe ?
<h2010n> @everybody Go ##pmg ;-)
<ahmad> کمک میکنید
<ahmad> ؟
<mohi> !rtfm
<lubotu3`> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mohi> :P lol
<mohi> !seen
<lubotu3`> I have no seen command
<mohi> then u r useless!
<ahmad> کمک لطفا
<ahmad> slam
<ahmad> فایل فلش رو چه جوری اجرا کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> گناش رو نصب کردم
<saeed> salam be hameh
<saeed> kasi inja xen nasb kardeh ?
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> فلش چه جوری اجرا کنم
<ahmad> گناش نصب کردم
<ahmad> ;l;
<ahmad> کمک
<moha> !flash
<lubotu3`> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<moha> !flash | ahmad
<lubotu3`> ahmad: please see above
<moha> ahmad:  به اینرنت وصل شو و بزن sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<moha> brb
<ahmad> من نمیخوام از فلش پلیر استفاده کنم
<ahmad> کمک
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-02
<najme> سلام من با شل دارم اسکیریپت مینویسم. یک جایی نیاز دارم بگم اگه فلان الگو رو در فایل دیدی فلان کار رو بکن
<najme> که این الگو متغیره و داخل یک var ذخیره میشه
<vahid> najme: lotfan farsi nanevisid
<ahmad> سلام
<najme> syntax injoori mishe
<ahmad> چرا بعضی وقتا سرعت اوبونتو پایینه
<najme> '/$var/'
<ahmad> مثلا تو بازی وقتی شلوغ میشه بازی کند میشه
<ahmad> یا وقتی میخام مخازن رو باز کنم تول میکشه
<ahmad> باید چیکار کنم
<ahmad> ایا مشکل از سسیتم عامله
<vahid> ahmad: man ke nemifahmam chi minevisi :) farsi nanevis
<najme> ba in syntax ba $var mesle ye string barkhord mikone
<najme> vahid,
<najme> vahid, motovajjeh soale man shodid?
<vahid> najme: na
<najme> vahid, man donbale ye pattern too yek file migardam ke mikham ba ye chize dige
<najme> vahid, jaygozinesh konam ke motoghayere
<vahid> najme: sed vase inkar sakhte shode
<vahid> najme: man sed
<najme> vahid, syntax: sed -i '/s/ABC/$var/g' file
<najme> vahid, midoonam. moshkel chize dige st
<najme> vahid, too in syntax ba $var mesle yek string barkhord mikone
<najme> vahid, man mikham meghdaresh ro bezare
<vahid> najme: fahmidam
<vahid> najme: sabr konid
<najme> vahid, ok
<vahid> najme: bejaye $var, '$var' ro bezar
<najme> vahid, bebinam kar mikone
<ahmad> slam
<vahid> ahmad: salam
<najme> vahid, error mide
<ahmad> man vagti  dar bazi hastam va bazi sholog misheh
<ahmad> bazi kond misheh
<najme> vahid, sed -i 's/^0 0 3.*/1 0 3 '$var'/g' file
<ahmad> ?
<vahid> najme: sed 's/XXX/'"$value"'/' <<EOF
<ahmad> javab nemidi?
<vahid> najme: inja gofte : http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html age '$var' error dad az '"$var"' estefade konid
<vahid> ahmad: sabr kon
<najme> vahid, too in  syntax file kodoome? negah mikonam
<vahid> najme: in ye mesal boode aslan rabti be file nadare
<vahid> najme: inja gofte sed chejor motegayer migire
<vahid> ahmad: solet chiye?
<ahmad> man vagti  dar bazi hastam va bazi sholog misheh
<ahmad> bazi kond misheh
<vahid> ahmad: kodom bazi?
<ahmad> o a d
<vahid> najme: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html#uh-62
<ahmad> o.a.d
<ahmad> moshkel az chi hastesh?
<vahid> ahmad: nemidonam
<ahmad> ye soale dige daram
<ahmad> aya be ger az flash player
<ahmad> barnameh ye digeh e hast?
<ahmad> من نمیخوام از فلش پلیر استفاده کنم
<ahmad> برنامهی جایگزین نداره؟
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> میشه کمک کنید لطفا
<ahmad> من اگر نخوام از فلش پلیر استفاده کنم از چی میتونم استفاده کنم
<ahmad> ایا برنامه ای برای پخش گیرنده دیجیتال در اوبونتو وجود داره؟
<the-light> ahmad: gnash hast ama age flash mikhayn az khode app e adobe estefade konin, ziad kamel nistan baghie
<ahmad> نه نمیخوام از فلش استفاده کنم
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> من نمیخوام از فلش پلیر استفاده کنم
<ahmad> ایا برنامه ی بهتری وجود داره؟
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> خواهش میکنم
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> از گناش استفاده کردم
<ahmad> ولی کامل نیست فکر کنم
<ahmad> خوب فلشو چه جوری نصب کنم
<ahmad> بعضی از ویدپو ها در اینترنت در قالب مدیا پلیر پخش میشند
<ahmad> اونا رو چه جوری میشه تو اوبونتو اجرا کرد و دید
<ahmad> ;l;
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> komak
<ahmad> lotfan
<SterniX> ahmad codecesho begir
<SterniX> ba mplayer mishe
<miadbahrami>  salam ye printere HP laser jet 1010 daram barash hplip 3.11.10 ro ham nasb kardam too ubuntu 11.10 vali kar nemiokne
<miadbahrami> print mifrestam vali bade processing mizane bad khod be khod hazf mishe
<miadbahrami> hich axol amali ham neshoon nemide
<ahmad> slam
<ahmad> soal daram
<ahmad> mitonid gavab bedid
<SterniX> ahmad ta vaghti soaleto naporsidi na
<ahmad> اینو میتونید اجرا کنید با مدیا پلیر در لینوکس
<ahmad> http://live.irib.ir/pre_player_jjtvn3.htm
<ahmad> ایا امکانش هست
<ahmad> من نمیخوام از فلش استفاده کنم
<ahmad> لطفا کمک کنید
<ahmad> چی شد
<ahmad> نمیشه
<SterniX> ahmad ba kaffeine emtehan kon engar ba on mishe
<SterniX> man alan kar daram bayad beram
<SterniX> felan
<SterniX> age natonesti badan ye search mikonam
<SterniX> sharmande
<SterniX> bederoud
<ahmad> باشه
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> من اون برنامه رو نصب کردم ولی بازم نشد
<ahmad> چه جوری اجرا میشه پس
<ahmad> http://live.irib.ir/player_dari.htm
<ahmad> لطفا کمک کنید
<ahmad> کمک کنید دیگه
<ahmad> خواهش
<h2010n> کدوم برنامه؟
<h2010n> کدوم رادیو رو می حوای گوشکنی بگو تا بگم چی کار کنی
<h2010n> ؟
<ahmad> http://live.irib.ir/player_dari.htm
<ahmad> http://live.irib.ir/index2.htm
<ahmad> رادیوش
<h2010n> صبر کن ....
<ahmad> مثلا رادیو دری
<h2010n> مرد باید که هراسان نشود
<h2010n> مشکلی نیست که آسان نشود
<h2010n> صبر کن دیگه
<h2010n> VLC
<h2010n> داری؟
<h2010n> @ahmad
<ahmad> نه
<ahmad> نصب کنم دست میشه
<h2010n> اول نصب کن
<ahmad> هستیید تا اون موقه
<ahmad> باشه
<h2010n> بعد یه روش ساده واسه پخش لینک داره
<ahmad> ؟
<h2010n> به احتمال ۶۰ درصد هستم
<h2010n> 62.220.122.18/dari
<h2010n> این لینک رو هم داشته باش
<h2010n> حجمش یخته زیاده
<h2010n> VLC
<h2010n> رومیگم
<ahmad> این لینکی که دادی رو زدم
<ahmad> ولی داره میچرخه
<ahmad> هنوز چیزی نیومده
<h2010n> نزن گلم VLC نصب کن بعد باید از یه طریقی که بهت می گم از اون استفاده کنی
<ahmad> باشه پس صبر کن
<h2010n> ببین
<h2010n> hossein.naghdbishi@gmail.com
<h2010n> اگه نبودم
<ahmad> باشه
<ahmad> بازم ممنون
<h2010n> من الان دارم رادیو گوش می کنم
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> خیلی خوب کار میکنه فقط یه خورده نویز داره
<ahmad> خوشا به حالت
<ahmad> شما هم vlc
<ahmad> دارید
<h2010n> باید داشته باشی و الا کارت زاره چون همه فرمت های ویندوزی رو پشتیبانی می کنه
<h2010n> الان داری نصب می کنی دیگه؟
<h2010n> sudo apt-get install vlc
<ahmad> بله
<h2010n> احتمالا همین میشه
<ahmad> اما از طریق مخازن
<ahmad> اول دارم \لاگینشو نصب میکنم
<ahmad> بد خودشو
<h2010n> خوبه
<ahmad> فقت بیاد
<h2010n> میاد به احتمال ۹۹.۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹۹٪
<ahmad> خوبه
<ahmad> راستی برای اجرای فایلهای فلش هم کاربورد داره
<ahmad> من نمیخوام از فلش پلیر استفاده کنم
<h2010n> FLV
<h2010n> یا
<h2010n> SWF?
<h2010n> FLV pakhsh mikoneh
<h2010n> SWF nemidonam
<ahmad> برای swf
<h2010n> توی وب نه
<ahmad> گناش خوبه
<ahmad> نه؟
<h2010n> نمی دونم استفاده نکردم
<h2010n> ولی ادوب برادر ماست
<h2010n> نشنیدی میگن کد هاشو به موزیلا داده؟
<ahmad> نه ازاش خوشم
<ahmad> نمیاد
<ahmad> میشه گفت متنفرم
<ahmad> نه
<h2010n> فکر نکنم به جز gnash راه دیگه ای داشته باشی؟
<h2010n> داری؟
<ahmad> دارم
<h2010n> چی؟
<h2010n> salam
<ahmad> امام در پخش فیلم در اینجا باهاش مشکل دارم
<ahmad> http://live.irib.ir/index2.htm
<h2010n> baba se saate alafetam @fzerorubigd
<h2010n> با VLc حل باید بشه
<fzerorubigd> h2010n: :) salam
<h2010n> Bebin in #naghdbishi
<h2010n> che moshkeli dare
<h2010n> to ##mg in harfaro vase adam nemizane
<h2010n> ##pmg
<fzerorubigd> ki?
<h2010n> boro #naghdbishi
<h2010n> bebakhshid mozahem shodim ha
<ahmad> سلام
<fzerorubigd> h2010n: :) channel +i shode
<h2010n> chi shide?
<h2010n> bayad che konam alan?
<fzerorubigd> h2010n: invite only channel hsatesh
<fzerorubigd> h2010n: bayad invite koni ya iinke -i beshe
<h2010n> pas bayad i ro az SET mod vardaram
<h2010n> Are?
<fzerorubigd> Are
<h2010n> mamnoon
<h2010n> @ahmad nasb shod?
<h2010n> allooo
<h2010n> nasb shod?
<h2010n> ha?
<ahmad> نصبش کردم
<ahmad> حالا باید از مرور گر برم بیرون؟
<h2010n> na
<h2010n> fek kardi radio adobe flashe?
<h2010n> na baba mms hast
<h2010n> khob hala vlc ro va kon
<ahmad> باید چیکار کنم
<h2010n> OPEN VLC
<ahmad> خواب بد
<h2010n> ubuntu chand dari?
<ahmad> Û±Û±.Û±Û°
<h2010n> خوب حالا برو توی منوی
<ahmad> کدوم منو
<h2010n> Media
<ahmad> کجا؟
<h2010n> Open network stream
<ahmad> نمی فهمم کجا رو میگی
<h2010n>  Media,Oen network stream
<h2010n> open
<h2010n> :)
<ahmad> باور کن متوجه نمیشم
<h2010n> اول روی VLC
<h2010n> کلیک کن
<h2010n> بعد هم اون بالا یک منومی بینی
<h2010n> نوشته
<ahmad> چیزی نیست
<h2010n> VLC media player
<ahmad> ولی راست کلید رو بالاش میکنم یه لیست میاد
<h2010n> نه
<h2010n> ببین
<ahmad> باید چیکار کنم
<h2010n> اول vlc تو بزرگ کن
<h2010n> بعد لوگو VLc می بینی
<ahmad> خوب بد
<h2010n> روش راست کلیک کن
<ahmad> من اوبونتو فارسی نصب کردم
<h2010n> Open media,
<ahmad> رو کدوم قسمت برم
<h2010n> open network
<ahmad> پیدا نکردم
<ahmad> ای وای
<ahmad> باید برم از بیرون چیز بگیرم
<ahmad> اگر بودیکه خوبه اگرم نبودی بهت ایمیل میزنم
<ahmad> باشه
<ahmad> ؟
<h2010n> باشه
<h2010n> من میرم
<h2010n> نیم ساعت دیگه میام؟
<h2010n> خوبه؟
<h2010n> الو
<alabd> salam ,kasi ba in modem haye gprs tuye ubuntu vasl shode ?
<AHMAD> SALAM
<AHMAD>  اینو چه جوری
<AHMAD> چه جوری میشه اجرا کرد
<AHMAD> http://live.irib.ir/pre_player_dari.htm
<AHMAD> کسی کمک نمیکنه
<AHMAD> ؟
<irvadmin> hi what is your problem
<irvadmin> sorry i cant speak farsi, can you explain your problem in english AHMAD
<irvadmin> YOU WANT SEE IRIB CHANNELS
<irvadmin> are you there?
<irvadmin> من می خواهم به شما کمک کن
<psychicist__> what did he say his problem was? he wanted to watch television channels?
<irvadmin> he didn't answer
<psychicist__> maybe he has found a solution ... or maybe not, who knows
<irvadmin> :-) maybe
<psychicist__> I speak some persian, but it's far from perfect
<irvadmin> me too
<irvadmin> i use google when i want read farsi text
<psychicist__> I can read the alphabet, that's the first thing I learned
<psychicist__> but there are still so many words I don't know
<SterniX> hey psychicist__
<psychicist__> hi SterniX
<SterniX> how are u psychicist__
<AHMAD> http://live.irib.ir/pre_player_dari.htm
<AHMAD> چه جوری اجرا کنم
<psychicist__> I am fine, SterniX
<psychicist__> how are you?
<SterniX> how come u dont come to the other server anymore psychicist__ ?!
<SterniX> im not so good but thanx for asking psychicist__
<psychicist__> SterniX: I am there (as psyman, you know why I changed the nick), but I have to study for exams now
<SterniX> oh i dnt no u have, why did y change your nick?!
<SterniX> i wish u all the best and good luck on your exams psychicist__
<psychicist__> because people keep messaging me in private asking about asl and that kind of stuff
<psychicist__> thanks, SterniX
<SterniX> ignoring thems the best :)
<psychicist__> but I am still doing things for Persian
<psychicist__> sometimes I watch BBC Persian or other television channels on a friend's website or the news on youtube
<psychicist__> yeah, they even message me when I am asleep :)
<SterniX> its all good :D
<psychicist__> :D
<SterniX> i had an auto reply
<psychicist__> I am convinced that I will speak it pretty well in a few years
<SterniX> it said im not a girl, if ur looking for one
<psychicist__> I have put the "man" part in my nick for that reason
<SterniX> im sure u will :)
<SterniX> but u never know psychicist__
<SterniX> some people are to ..
<psychicist__> SterniX: and do you know what is even more funny, but I won't tell anyone on ICQ
<psychicist__> I have been talking on the website sharedtalk.com, Iranian people come talking to me there themselves
<SterniX> i would ignore all pm's but im not allowed to
<psychicist__> yes, I understand
<psychicist__> you're also and admin there
<psychicist__> an*
<SterniX> yeah
<SterniX> so i have to be NICE to people
<Rosha> hi all
<psychicist__> hi Rosha
<SterniX> my gums are itching like hell, i have no idea why
<psychicist__> what are gums?
<SterniX> the things that your teeth are stuck onto
<psychicist__> oh
<psychicist__> I have that too sometimes, but mostly when I haven't brushed my teeth very well
<psychicist__> oh, you said itching, not hurting
<SterniX> i brush my teeth like 2ice daily
<psychicist__> so that can't be the problem
<SterniX> i dnt no
<SterniX> i don't know, but it really itches
<SterniX> its like im teathing :D
<psychicist__> that would be new thing for me :D
<psychicist__> although not entirely impossible, maybe you are having wisdom-teeth
<psychicist__> fortunately I never got those and hopefully never will
<SterniX> oh u will
<SterniX> ive had mine pulled out
<SterniX> 2 of them
<SterniX> and they deformed my teath
<SterniX> bad things really
<psychicist__> I don't know, I'm 32 and have never had problems with them
<psychicist__> but then again, I haven't visited a dentist in years either
<SterniX> thats bad
<SterniX> im 25 igot mine pulled at 22 or something
<SterniX> no wait
<SterniX> i got them pulled out when i was 18-19 i think
<psychicist__> well, we'll see
<psychicist__> my uncle had them pulled a few years ago and he's 45
<psychicist__> so maybe I still have a few years to go before it's my turn
<SterniX> maybe
<SterniX> see what happens
<ahmad> ایا فلش پلیر ایران را تحریم کرده؟
<ahmad> کمک
<alabd> ahmad: az sitesh ke ghable downloade
<SterniX> engar are ahmad
<ahmad> خدا بگم چیکارشون کنه
<ahmad> واقعا چقدر به فکر ما هستند
<ahmad> این اروپایی ها
<ahmad> مثل فارسی ۱
<ahmad> واقعا خیلی به فکر مردم ایران هستند نه؟
<SterniX> age sodi nadashte bashe ahmad na
<ahmad> یک بچه ای  فکر کنم به مامانش گفته بود چرا تو ماهواره انقدر زن مرد راهتند چرا تو ایران این توری نیت
<ahmad> نیست
<ahmad> فکر کنم منظورش فارسی ۱
<ahmad> بود
<ahmad> ما هم که خودمون اختلاف داریم
<ahmad> از طرفی دشمن خارجی هم که داریم
<ahmad> خدا بدادمون برسه
<SterniX> man tv nigah nemikonam khabari az barnamehash nadaram
<ahmad> حالا چیکار کنیم
<SterniX> hichi ba tor boro downloadesh kon ahmad
<ahmad> ای کاش برنام نویس دخوب خوب داشتیم
<ahmad> تا چیزی فراتر از فلش پلیر میساخت
<ahmad> تا محتاج اینا نباشیم
<SterniX> ahmad bishtar to zaher va hashiyan ta to baten va asle kar
<ahmad> ای کاش مردممون با هم متحد بشند
<SterniX> ahmad vaghti taraf az hamsayash midozde, bad beyeki dige fosh mide, che entezari hast?!
<ahmad> ای کاش همه مثل اوایل انقلاب باشند
<SterniX> to jame narmafzare azad, hanoz vahdat nist
<SterniX> ba inke jame kochiki hastesh
<SterniX> to aslesh koli ekhtelaf hast, na to joziyat
<SterniX> bad entezar dari ke jame gondetar
<ahmad> حالا به نظر شما چیکار کنم
<ahmad> گناش هم
<ahmad> مثل این که زیاد فایده نداره
<SterniX> chio chikar koni ahmad ?!
<SterniX> tor dari ahmad ?!
<ahmad> ببخشید tor
<ahmad> ]d isja
<ahmad> چی هستش
<SterniX> the onion router
<SterniX> to wikipedia ye search bokonesh
<SterniX> psychicist__ take a look ath this https://imgur.com/gallery/MiAo4
<ahmad> خوب
<psychicist__> SterniX those people are protesting just for the sake of protesting as an American friend said yesterday
<psychicist__> at least Sesame Street is a more worthy cause
<SterniX> psychicist__ i have no idea
<princef> salam
<alabd> aleikom salam
<aliweb> salam
<alabd> aleikom salam
<aliweb> link download redhat chi hast ?
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> اینو
<ahmad> http://live.irib.ir/pre_player_dari.htm
<ahmad> چه جوری با مدیا پلیر اجرا کنم
<ahmad> کمک لطفا
<SterniX> ahmad systemet 64bit hastesh
<SterniX> ahmad https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Tor_%28anonymity_network%29
<aliweb> link download redhat :(
<ahmad> بله
<ahmad> Û¶Û´
<psychicist__> usually it's possible to watch videos on linux after installing gecko-mediaplayer
<ahmad> هست
<ahmad> http://live.irib.ir/pre_player_dari.htm
<ahmad> چه جوری با مدیا پلیر اجرا کنم
<SterniX> ahmad gecko-mediaplayer ro nasb kon ye emtehan kon
<psychicist__> sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer
<ahmad> نصب هستش
<ahmad> ولی بازم نشد
<ahmad> یکی نوشت
<ahmad> vlc
<ahmad> ldai
<ahmad> میشه
<SterniX> ahmad man farda vasat ye serch mikonam
<ahmad> ا۹۹
<SterniX> alan kheili kahabm miyad sharmande
<ahmad> درصد گفت فکر کنم
<ahmad> خواهشا اینو حل کن
<ahmad> بد برو
<ahmad> میشه
<ahmad> باور کن
<ahmad> کلی چیز نصب کردم
<ahmad> ولی هنوز نتونستم
<ahmad> از معرفی تور هم ممنونونم
<ahmad> باشه میرم
<ahmad> بازم ممنون
<SterniX> khahehs mikonam
<SterniX> vaysa
<ahmad> هستم
<ahmad> باشه
<ahmad> فقت اگر میشه
<ahmad> زودتر
<ahmad> منم برم
<ahmad> باید برم
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> نمیشه
<ahmad> خدا حافظ
<psychicist__> خداحافظ
<ahmad> بازم ممنون
<ahmad> ایمیل من
<ahmad> s.a.motallebi.e@sabamail.com
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-03
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> کسی میتونه تو اوبونتو اینو
<ahmad> http://live.irib.ir/pre_player_dari.htm
<ahmad> گوش کنه
<ahmad> مدیا پلیر میخواد؟
<salehi> dorood-vaghti ubuntu ro nasb mikonam "wine" ke to ubuntuie ghabli bode inja ham hast
<salehi> chetor mishe pakesh kard
<salehi> to home folderesh ro pak kardam ba pak manager ham ke pak shode
<salehi> ama baz hastesh
<SterniX> sudo apt-get purge wine
<salehi> SterniX:Package wine is not installed, so not removed
<salehi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 49 not upgraded.
<maryam> سلام من اوبوونتو رو تو یه درایو دیگه غیر از درایو ویندوز نصب کردم چطور باید حذفش کنم؟
<SterniX> maryam manzoret ye partion digast
<SterniX> on partition ro format kon
<SterniX> salehi khob nasb nist dige mikhay chi pak koni?
<maryam> اره
<maryam> درایو C جا نداشت
<maryam> خودش رو یه پارتیشن دیگه
<maryam> نصب کرد
<maryam> 20 گیگ
<maryam> از درایو d کم کرد
<SterniX> on partion ha ke tahte Linux hastan (ext3 va swap) ro format kon
<SterniX> ba fdisk
<SterniX> bad formatesh kon be ntfs
<maryam> با نرم افزار های پارتیشن نمیشه فرمت کرد؟
<SterniX> chera
<SterniX> ba fdisk
<SterniX> ya partition manager
<maryam> دست گلت درد نکنه.
<maryam> یه دنیا تشکر.
<maryam> بای
<SterniX> khahehsh
<SterniX> pirooz bashi
<SterniX> !ping
<lubotu3`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<salehi> SterniX: http://up6.iranblog.com/images/7frjher9s1fov8ji61z6.png
<salehi> mikham ina ham pak beshan
<ahmad_> salam
<ahmad_> http://live.irib.ir/pre_player_dari.htm
<ahmad_> kasi mitoneh ino gosh koneh
<ahmad_> bayad chikar konam
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<SterniX> ahmad_ ino bebin
<SterniX> http://www.stefanoforenza.com/windows-media-player-on-linux-really/
<SterniX> http://abock.org/moonshine/
<ahmad_> خوبی
<ahmad_> ببخشید
<ahmad_> دیشب نشد بیشتر باشم
<ahmad_> قبلا دانلود کردم
<ahmad_> ولی یه چیزی می نوشت
<ahmad_> به این مضمون که
<ahmad_> ساز گار نیست با مرورگر
<ahmad_> نیستید؟
<ahmad_> کسی میتونه اینو  اجرا کنه
<ahmad_> http://live.irib.ir/pre_player_dari.htm
<ahmad_> مدیا پلیر میخواد
<imool> salam
<imool> من h2010n هستم چطوری
<h2010n> Hehe
<h2010n> الو قهری؟
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> ببخشید
<ahmad_> هنوز کمک میخوام
<ahmad_> http://live.irib.ir/pre_player_dari.htm
<ahmad_> vlc
<ahmad_> رو دانلود کردم
<h2010n> واسه ۵ دقیقه صبر کن یک فیلم از طریقه بگیرم بفرستم
<h2010n> ایمیلتو بگو @ahmad_
<ahmad_> نمیتونم برم تو ایمیلم
<ahmad_> یه مشکلی هست
<h2010n> باشه
<ahmad_> نمیشه همینجا کارتونو انجام بدین
<h2010n> ولی داری مشکل واسه من و خودت ایجاد می کنی
<ahmad_> چرا
<ahmad_> ببخشید
<ahmad_> نمیدونم
<ahmad_> چی شده
<h2010n> چون داری از web استفاده میکنی
<h2010n> و من نمیتونم واست از وب-irc
<h2010n> فایل بفرستم
<ahmad_> صبر کن
<h2010n> فیلمرو گرفتم
<h2010n> میخواهم برات بفرستم
<ahmad_> فرستادی
<ahmad_> ؟
<h2010n> در حال آپلود
<h2010n> 2.2 Mg
<h2010n> اومد؟
<ahmad_> تموم شد خبر بده
<h2010n> فرستادم
<h2010n> اومد؟
<h2010n> @ahmad_
<ahmad_> نه
<ahmad_> چیزی نیومد
<h2010n> امکان نداره
<ahmad_> اومد
<ahmad_> ببخشید
<ahmad_> دقت نکردم
<h2010n> دانلودش کن بعد نگاهش کن
<h2010n> اون ip
<h2010n> که بهت دادم یادت هست؟
<ahmad_> نه
<h2010n> خداااااااااااااااااا
<h2010n> به صبر
<h2010n> دانلودت تموم شد؟
<ahmad_> نه صبر کن
<h2010n> 62.220.122.18/dari
<ahmad_> بعد از دانلود چکنم
<h2010n> دانلود شد
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> فیلم رو با VLC وا کن
<ahmad_> بله
<ahmad_> چیزی پخش نمیشه
<ahmad_> ممنون از کمکتون
<h2010n> سلام
<h2010n> ببخشید اینترنتم قطع شد
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> راهی نیست
<ahmad_> پخش نمیشه
<ahmad_> چیکار کنم
<ahmad_> ؟
<h2010n> توی دونفره بیا
<psychicist__> ahmad_ http://www.parleremo.org/tv.php, hame in channel ham kar nemikonand?
<ahmad_> نه
<ahmad_> فلش پلیر میخواد نه؟
<ahmad_> من دوست ندارم از فلش پلیر استفاده کنم
<ahmad_> گناش نصب کردم
<ahmad_> ایا برنامه ی بهتری به غیر از گناش و فلش پلیر هست
<ahmad_> چی شد
<salehi> dorood-bad az nasbe ubuntu va pak kardane folderesh toye home hanoz "wine" hastesh. che tor mishe "wine" ro pak konam?
<salehi> http://up6.iranblog.com/images/wtx8sayr06ix8djbokp.jpg
<salehi> http://up6.iranblog.com/images/qec7j4umwb2fx8xuorde.jpg
<ahmad_> ببخشید
<ahmad_> من عکسو دیدم
<ahmad_> واقعا ببخشید
<psychicist__> tu ubuntu 11.10 hasti?
<salehi> 11.4
<psychicist__> bishtare an kanalha az media player estefade mikonand
<psychicist__> grep -nR wine ~/.local
<psychicist__> ?
<SterniX> salehi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758221
<SterniX> ino anjam bede
<SterniX> to terminal bezan
<SterniX> nautilus ~/.local/share/applications/wine
<ahmad_> با منید
<salehi> SterniX khob?-alan che konam?
<SterniX> na ba salehi boodam ahmad_
<SterniX> rahe hale moshkeleto peyda nakardam
<SterniX> pak kon harchi onjast
<salehi> ok
<SterniX> are salehi
<salehi> SterniX: alan az app menu pak shod-ama az menu open with pak nashode
<SterniX> salehi w8
<SterniX> salehi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660758
<SterniX> rm /home/$USER/.local/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<SterniX> badesh nautilus -q
<SterniX> salehi inam bebin on javab nadad
<SterniX> http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=59864&sid=9a126750f5525f317f2c18e94fe2b03b
<salehi>  SterniX: sepas
<SterniX> khahesh
<SterniX> man beram, feazn
<salehi> bedrood
<h2010n> !list
<lubotu3`> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ahmad_> salam
<ahmad_> ksi mitoneh ino ejra koneh
<ahmad_> http://live.irib.ir/pre_player_dari.htm
<ahmad_> media player mikad
<irvadmin> u want see irib channels
<irvadmin> ?
<ahmad_> ye
<irvadmin> ok i try to help u
<ahmad_> فارسی بنویس
<ahmad_> فارسی را پاس بدار
<ahmad_> farsi tayp kon
<SterniX> ahmad_ age mitonest hatam in karo mikard
<irvadmin> try this website http://wwitv.com/television/100.htm
<irvadmin> you can watch tv using totem
<ahmad_> no
<ahmad_> filter site
<irvadmin> i am working on your problem
<irvadmin> which version of ubuntu do you have ?
<ahmad_> ۱۱.‍۱۰
<irvadmin> ok
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> !
<irvadmin> mms://62.220.122.4/tv1
<irvadmin> open a videoplayer and copy this address into it
<ahmad_> mms://62.220.122.4/tv1 ?
<ahmad_> az koga?
<irvadmin> do u have totem installed ?
<ahmad_> ?
<irvadmin> open the terminal - write totem - press enter
<ahmad_> aya ganoni hast
<irvadmin> yes, it is farsi channel
<irvadmin> tv1 tv2 tv3 tv4 tv5
<ahmad_> It is this legal?
<ahmad_> Please write in Farsi
<SterniX> ahmad_ farsi balad nist
<SterniX> irvadmin your from italy right?
<irvadmin> i think it is legal to watch irib, i don't know farsi, yes i am from italy
<irvadmin> i can speak it, but with difficulty
<ahmad_> NO
<ahmad_> Is wrong
<irvadmin> What is wrong
<irvadmin> ?
<ahmad_> I thank you
<ahmad_> My English is not good
<irvadmin> you can use google translator?
<ahmad_> write totem
<SterniX> irvadmin google translator sucks sometimes
<ahmad_> What?
<SterniX> ahmad_ bego chi mikhay begi man behesm migam
<ahmad_> write totem
<ahmad_> چیه
<ahmad_> کارش چیه
<ahmad_> ایا قانونی هستش
<SterniX> totem ye player hast
<ahmad_> این کار
<SterniX> are ghanoniye
<SterniX> ye application hast
<ahmad_> چه جوری نصبش کونم
<ahmad_> تو مخازن سرچ کردم
<ahmad_> چیزی نیومد
<ahmad_> که بتونم دانلودش کنم
<SterniX> irvadmin is totem in the ubuntu repos?
<irvadmin> sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<irvadmin> yes <SterniX>
<SterniX> ahmad_ ino bezan
<SterniX> ok thanx for u help irvadmin
<SterniX> i dnt use ubuntu my self
<SterniX> so i dnt no about the reops
<irvadmin> ok
<irvadmin> which os do u use <SterniX>
<irvadmin> ?
<SterniX> debian
<irvadmin> @ahmad have you installed totem?
<ahmad_> NO
<ahmad_> How can I install?
<irvadmin> open the terminal i write sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<irvadmin> open the terminal and write sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<irvadmin> after that press enter
<ahmad_> zsamotallebie@zsamotallebie-P41-ES3G:~$ sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer [sudo] password for zsamotallebie:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for zsamotallebie:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package totem-gstreamer is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from ano
<ahmad_> E: Package 'totem-gstreamer' has no installation candidate
<irvadmin> try sudo apt-get update
<ahmad_> Was.
<ahmad_> What do I do?
<irvadmin> after  sudo apt-get update try again sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<ahmad_> The program 'udo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install udo
<irvadmin> no udo but sudo with "s"
<ahmad_> E: The update command takes no arguments
<ahmad_> Excuse me. I eat my dinner.
<ahmad_> Thanks for your help
<irvadmin> your welcome :-)
<ahmad> نیستی؟
<h2010n> هستم
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> http://live.irib.ir/asx/
<h2010n> اینو ببین
<h2010n> یکی از فایل هاشو دانلود کن
<h2010n> کردی؟
<h2010n> ها؟
<ahmad> صفحه سیاه میاد
<h2010n> باید دقیقی به همون لینک بری
<ahmad> ببین
<ahmad> اینجا لینک هست
<ahmad> روش راست کلید میکونم
<ahmad> و پنجره جدید باز میکنم
<ahmad> بعد صفحه سیاه میاد
<h2010n> یک فایل واست میفرستم با IRC
<h2010n> ...
<ahmad> از نظر قانون اینجا که اشکالی نداره که؟
<h2010n> نه بابا
<h2010n> نشد حتما با وب اومدی
<h2010n> ...
<ahmad> ؟
<h2010n> http://up8.iranblog.com/images/ig5pah1wihs30sgdgoh.png
<h2010n> !
<ahmad> خواب این صفحه که میاد
<ahmad> بعد
<ahmad> (راستی فکر کنم عکس دکستاب قشنگی داشته باش)
<h2010n> یکی رو دانلود کن
<ahmad> چه جوری
<ahmad> ایا روش راست کلید کنم
<ahmad> بد سیوش کنم
<h2010n> wget Adrees
<h2010n> مانند
<h2010n> :
<h2010n> wget http://live.irib.ir/asx/dari.asx
<h2010n> توی ترمینال
<h2010n> شد؟
<h2010n> حالا فایل
<h2010n> توی home ذخیره شده
<h2010n> بازش کن
<h2010n> ؟
<ahmad> اومد
<ahmad> بازش کردم
<ahmad> تو vlc
<h2010n> نه توی VLC
<h2010n> توی
<h2010n> TEXT EDITOR
<h2010n> یا همون
<h2010n> gedit
<h2010n> ؟
<ahmad> زدم تو
<ahmad> vlc
<h2010n> نه!
<ahmad> داره پخش میکنه
<zarifimohammad> سلام
<h2010n> توی text editor باز کن
<h2010n> ahmad:پس مشکلت حله؟
<zarifimohammad> از دوستان کسی هست به سوالات من جواب بده
<h2010n> من!!
<h2010n> @zarifimohammad
<h2010n> بستگی داره چی باشه
<ahmad> سلام
<h2010n> نگفتی؟مشکلت حله؟
<zarifimohammad> من قبلا اوبونتو ۱۰.۴ را نصب کرده بودم ولی الان که ۱۱.۱۰ را نصب کردم خیلی تفاوت کرده
<zarifimohammad> برنامه های نصب شده نمبدونم کجا میره
<zarifimohammad> و اینکه جلوه های گرافیکی چطور فعال میشن و ...
<zarifimohammad> میشه یه مقدار راهنماییم کنید تا راه بیفتم
<SterniX> compiz manzorete zarifimohammad ?!
<zarifimohammad> کلی برنامه نصب کردم ولی نمیدونم کجا رفتن و چجوری اجراشون کنم.
<h2010n> اول اینکه این جدیده از unity استفاده کی کنه
<h2010n> نه gnome
<zarifimohammad> بیشتر توضیح بده چون من از گنومه استفاده کرده بودن
<zarifimohammad> کجا رفتی رفیق
<SterniX> h2010n zarifimohammad karit dare
<h2010n> دیدم استاد SterniX اومد گفتم ایشون بهتر راهنمایی می کنن
<SterniX> h2010n man onvasat ye parazit vel kardam, sharmande
<zarifimohammad> بفرمایید چطوری به برنامه های نصب شده دسترسی داشته باشم و تنظیمات بیشتر سیستم.
<zarifimohammad> متوجهید که من هنوز تو حال و هوای ۱۰.۴ هستم
<h2010n> روی آرم اوبونتو یک کلیک کن
<h2010n> بعد نام نرم افزار رو بنویس
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> شد؟
<zarifimohammad> منظورتون همون dash home هست
<h2010n> dash home?
<h2010n> چی هست حالا
<h2010n> من منظورم روی یک آرم اوبونتو به صورت شفافه
<zarifimohammad> مگه منظورتون همونی نیست که بالای همه هست
<zarifimohammad> آیکونش همون آیکون اوبونتو هست
<h2010n> آره
<h2010n> روش کلیک کردی
<h2010n> ؟
<zarifimohammad> آره
<h2010n> حالا اسم نرم افزار رو بنویس
<zarifimohammad> من گوگل کروم را نصب کردم ولی هرجور اسمش را میزنم نمیاره
<h2010n> اینگلیسی دیگه
<h2010n> آره؟
<h2010n> chrome
<zarifimohammad> آره
<h2010n> یا
<SterniX> chromium-browser hast esmesh engar
<h2010n> آره باید همین باشه ولی با فارسی سازگاری خوبی نداره
<zarifimohammad> حالا این راه حل زمانی کاربرد داره که من اسم نرم افزار را بدونم نمیشد مثل قبل آیکونها باشن و کلیک کنی و اجرا بشه
<h2010n> چرا
<zarifimohammad> چجوری
<h2010n> میشه باید گروپ نرم افزار رو بشناسی
<h2010n> ...
<h2010n> اول
<zarifimohammad> یعنی باید از همون ایکن اوبونتو بریم
<h2010n> آره
<h2010n> اول روش کلیک کن
<h2010n> بعد
<h2010n> روی اون ذره بین + به علاه کلیک کن
<zarifimohammad> ولی بازم نیست یعنی وقتی در مرجع نرم افزاری میرم اونجا نصبه ولی اینجا نیست به هیچ عنوان
<h2010n> ‏‫به علاوه
<h2010n> می دونم
<h2010n> صبر کن
<h2010n> حالا روی فیلتر
<h2010n> فیلتر رسولس کلیک کن
<h2010n> درست شد؟
<zarifimohammad> شرمنده ولی زیاد متوجه نشدم
<h2010n> می خوای برات یک فیلم درست کنم بفرستم ایمیلت
<h2010n> اگه اینترنت بالای ۵۰kb داری
<h2010n> ؟
<zarifimohammad> اگه اینکار رابکنی که یه دنیا ممنونت میشم
<zarifimohammad> آره دارم
<h2010n> پس صبر کن تا فیلم بگیرم
<zarifimohammad> باشه ممنون
<h2010n> ایمیلت رو بگو
<h2010n> بفرستم
<h2010n> 4mg
<zarifimohammad> zarifi.mohammad@yahoo.com
<h2010n> ببینم کدک هارو داری؟
<h2010n> نصب کردی؟
<zarifimohammad> تازه نصب کردم و چند تا مرورگر
<zarifimohammad> ببخشید ‍player
<h2010n> پس کدک داری؟
<zarifimohammad> اگه مثل ۱۰.۴ باشه که نصب نکردم
<zarifimohammad> این چیه آدرسه
<h2010n> کدوم؟
<zarifimohammad> psycell [~yaaic@ip565ff3f9.direct-adsl.nl] has joined #ubuntu-ir
<zarifimohammad> فرستادی ایمیل
<h2010n> نه این میگه که psycell وارد کانال شده
<h2010n> داره آپلود می کنت
<h2010n> می کنه
<zarifimohammad> آها با این محیط آشنا نبودم
<zarifimohammad> زحمت افتادی
<zarifimohammad> حالا یه سوال هم جواب بدی فعلا از سرت وا میشم
<zarifimohammad> حالتهای گرافیکی را چطور فعال کنم
<h2010n> من توی گنوم نمی گردم اگه KDE داشتی بهتر بود
<zarifimohammad> خب چطوری
<h2010n> فعلا بیخیال کامپیز و... شو
<h2010n> چون به اندازه کافی خودش باگ داره و هنگ می کنه
<h2010n> ایمیل رسید؟
<zarifimohammad> ‍آره ممنون
<h2010n> دانلود کن ببین مشکلی نداری
<zarifimohammad> باشه
<zarifimohammad> این حالتهای گرافیکی را هم یه کوچولو باز کنی شرمندم کردی
<h2010n> نظر من اینه که فعلا دورو بر کامپیز نچرخ تا وقتی که اعلام شد هر کی رفته دنبالش پشیمون شده
<h2010n> البته خودم نرفتم
<h2010n> تموم شد دانلودت؟
<zarifimohammad> آره دیدم ممنون
<h2010n> مشکلی در اون باره نداری؟
<zarifimohammad> ولی باز همون برنامه هایی که در مرکز دانلود میگه که نصب شده بعضیهاش را نمیاره
<zarifimohammad> مثلا vlc را میاره
<SterniX> salam vahid
<h2010n> منظورت سافت ویر منجیر هست؟
<vahid> SterniX: salam
<zarifimohammad> ولی kmplayer که نصب هست را نمیاره
<zarifimohammad> نه همون player
<h2010n> عجیبه!!
<h2010n> نمیدونم والا
<zarifimohammad> یا همون کروم را نمیاره
<h2010n> مطمءنی نصبه؟
<h2010n> بخشید باید برم جایی حالا حالا هام نمی تونم بیام خیلی متاسفم ببخشید
<zarifimohammad> آره دیشب نصب کردم و در مرکز نرم افزاری اوبتو میگه که نصب شده
<SterniX> zarifimohammad to terminal bezan whreis chrome
<zarifimohammad> ممنون از راهنماییهات
<zarifimohammad> زدم ولی باز نمیاره
<zarifimohammad> یا همین kmplayer
<zarifimohammad> نسخه 10.4 که خیلی راحتتر بود از این لحاظ
<zarifimohammad> اینجا دسترسی ظاهرا محدودتر شده
<zarifimohammad> در این نسخ
<Sefid_Par> ubuntu.ir ro shoma ham nemitoonid baz konid?
<Sefid_Par> ozrkhahi: forum.ubuntu.ir
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-04
<salehi> dorood  -  az 11.10 omadam be 11.4  -  alan mikhad listhaye rhytmbox  ro load kone mige   : list male on versione ba in kar nemide.
<salehi> ceh karesh konam ke error nade?
<hamid_> salam agha ye soal
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<Guest99167> chera az mandriva kesi etefade nemikone?
<Guest99167> be nazare shoma mandriva behtar nist????
<princef> salam
<princef_> salam
<princef_> kesi dar morede hang kardane system mitoone komak kone?
<princef_> الو
<princef_> hello
<SterniX> yani chi princef_ ?
<princef_> yani crash
<princef_> har 2 ya 3 dafe ee ke login mikonam ya bar system kamelan crash mikone
<princef_> bazi vaqta ham ba terminal haye f2 ta f6 mishe reboot kard
<princef_> amma aksaran bayad ba power khamoosh o roshan konam
<princef_> alan ham ba arch + gnome 3
<SterniX> princef♪ az che tozi estefade mikoni?
<princef> arch
<princef> gnome3
<SterniX> man aslan az arch sar dar nemiyaram
<SterniX> vaysa ye google konam shayad bug bashe
<princef> ok
<SterniX> princef♪ card graphicket chiye?
<princef> envidia
<princef> :D
<princef> nvidia
<SterniX> princef♪ free ya proprietary ?
<SterniX> driver esh manzoram bood
<princef> free
<SterniX> hmm
<SterniX> princef♪ man ye googel zaadam, chizi nasibam nashod rastesh
<SterniX> princef♪ to log haro ye nigah bokon
<princef> man ham chizi peyda nakardam
<SterniX> shayad onja chizi dasgiret shod
<princef> hameja neveshte hang nadarim
<princef> ok
<princef> mamnun
<SterniX> shayd eshkal sakhtafzari bashe
<SterniX> ich weise nicht rastesh dige princef sharmande
<SterniX> dark-sun♪ salam
<dark-sun> SterniX: salaaaam, khoobi?
<princef> salam jigar
 * dark-sun be hame bax salam mikone... 
<dark-sun> :)
<SterniX> na dark-sun♪ khodet khobi?
<dark-sun> SterniX: be to rabti nadare :P :)))
<SterniX> ps to ham daghoni dark-sun, mesle khodam
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> ;)
<SterniX> filter plus anyone?!
<dark-sun> n.a.
<SterniX> khodam tanhaie beram bekesham pas
<dark-sun> :-~ ~
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> salam
<ahmad> ksi nist
<ahmad> ?
<ahmad> قدیم وقتی موس رو روی اهنگ میبردی خودش پخش میکرد اهنگ  بدون این که برنامه ای رو اجرا کنی ولی چرا تو  ۱۰.۱۱ اینجوری نمیشه
<ahmad> ؟
<psycell> salam
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> قدیم وقتی موس رو روی اهنگ میبردی خودش پخش میکرد اهنگ  بدون این که برنامه ای رو اجرا کنی ولی چرا تو  ۱۰.۱۱ اینجوری نمیشه
<ahmad> حالا نمیشه این کارو انجام داد؟
<psycell> bebakshid, man tuye fonam hastam
<psycell> va nemitunam in abjade arabi bekhunam
<psycell> chun android in abjad ro hemayat nemikone
<ahmad> با منید
<free-sinusx> salam
<somaye> be hame
<somaye> salam
<somaye> man mikham az youtube ba tor film begiram
<somaye> ama flash player ruye mozllaye tor nsb nemishe
<somaye> kasi hast betune komak kone
<somaye> mamnun misham
<badjokerr> somaye: فلش پلیر رو چطوری میخواهید نصب کنید ؟
<badjokerr> somaye: مسقیم از سایتش گرفتید فلش پلیر رو ؟
<badjokerr> somaye: توی ویندوز و لینوکس اگر فلش پلیر نصب باشه روی سیستم به طور کلی، مرورگر از اون استفاده میکنه و نیاز به چیز جداگانه ای نیست
<somaye> http://www.tarfandestan.com/260-install-flash-player-without-having-administrative-privileges-in-firefox-and-opera.html
<somaye> mikham be ye hamchin shekli nasb konam
<badjokerr> شما مرورگر تور رو توی ویندوز نصب کردید دیگه ؟
<somaye> are
<somaye> nasb ke na
<somaye> tor portable
<somaye> nasbi nist
<badjokerr> صب کنید این سایت باز شه واسه من ببینم چی نوشته توش
<somaye> shayad ye jaye matalebe in sit moshkel dare
<somaye> chon javab nemide
<badjokerr> فایل فلش پلیری که دارید میشه بدونم چقدره حجمش ؟
<somaye> یه فایل از سایتش دانلود کردم که 3.5مگابایت حجمشه
<somaye> ولی نصب اون کامل نمیشه
<somaye> وسطش گیر می کنه
<badjokerr> من الان تو سیستمم یه فایل نزدیک به دو مگی دارم . که میدونم سالمه
<badjokerr> الان توی ویندوز نیستم که چک کنم دقیقا
<badjokerr> اما نسخه ای که دانلود کردید برای معماری سیستم خودتون هست ؟
<badjokerr> چون نسخه ۶۴ بیتی با ۳۲ متفاوته فلش پلیرش
<somaye> are baraye win 32 hast
<badjokerr> خطایی که حین نصب میده چیه ؟
<somaye> mishe uploadesh konid baram fili ke darino?
<somaye> albate age zahmati nis
<badjokerr> ایمیل بدید واستون بفرستم
<mahdy> ubuntulog: FUCK YOU LOGGER
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-05
<alirajabiaaa> salam
<alirajabiaaa> hi
<somaye> salam be hame
<somaye> bache ha man mikham az youtube film begiram
<somaye> vali ruye film alamate download manager nemiad
<somaye> chejuri bayad dl esh konam?
<somaye> rahi hast?
<SterniX> somaye♪ ba ye addon inkar mitoni bokoni
<SterniX> somaye♪ https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6584
<somaye> SterniX: khob chetor?
<somaye> mishe bishtar tozih bedi?
<SterniX> somaye♪ vaghti ke beri to youtube, va video ro play koni behet khodesh emkane dl ro mide
<SterniX> shoro mikon cheshmak zadan
<somaye> SterniX: bebin man vase dl download manager nasb kardam khob
<somaye> SterniX: bayad ye icon biare vase dl
<somaye> SterniX: vali un icon o nemiare
<somaye> SterniX: hala in add-ons ke gofti chie?
<somaye> SterniX: esmesh
<somaye> SterniX: bayad dlesh konam?
<SterniX> are somaye
<SterniX> linkesho behet dadam
<SterniX> ye afzonast be ff ezafe mishe
<Sefid_Par> Az koja mitoonam vidalia 2.15 ro nasb konam?
<SterniX> az to site tor
<Sefid_Par> SterniX, Gereftam, vali ye moshkeli too nasb daram.
<Sefid_Par> Dar file Install neveshte shode:http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/02B1
<Sefid_Par> amma vaghti mizanam "cmake .." error mide.
<Sefid_Par> CMake Error: The source directory "/home/mo" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt
<SterniX> Sefid_Par♪ chera sourcesho gerfti?
<SterniX> Sefid_Par♪ error kamelesho beriz to pastebin
<Sefid_Par> http://pastebin.com/hYtXuBhj
<Sefid_Par> SterniX: Akhe nashod ba apt-get downloadesh konam!
<SterniX> niyazi nist ba apt-get dl koni
<SterniX> boro to sitesh
<SterniX> vase download dare
<SterniX> bundle
<Sefid_Par> bundle ro daram
<Sefid_Par> mikhastam ke vidalia ro ham benasbam.
<Sefid_Par> vesione 2.1 ro az makhzan gereftam. vali be nazar mirese hanooz be versione 2.15 update nashodan!
<SterniX> bundle vidaliaro ham dare
<SterniX> Sefid_Par♪ bezan pwd
<Sefid_Par> /home/user/build
<SterniX> pas chera /home/mo mizane
<Sefid_Par> Chi?
<Sefid_Par> /home/mo/build
<Sefid_Par> ;)
<SterniX> CMakeLists.txt ino pastebin kon
<Sefid_Par> SterniX: kodomesh ro?
<Sefid_Par> inja akhe kheyli CMakeLists hast!
<SterniX> CMakeLists.txt ino
<Sefid_Par> Ziadan.
<Sefid_Par> !!!!!!
<Sefid_Par> Rastesh ye chize ajib didam :|
<SterniX> chi?
<Sefid_Par> in file ha vojood daran. yekishoon ine:/home/mo/Downloads/Softwares/vidalia-0.2.15/src/torcontrol/CMakeLists.txt
<Sefid_Par> vidalia 2.15 ro migam.
<Sefid_Par> !
<Sefid_Par> ahan.
<Sefid_Par> in file ha too poosheye download boodan. hichi. eshtebah shod.
<Sefid_Par> SterniX, Copy nemoodam: http://pastebin.com/x20ETDtC
<SterniX> khodesh karahso mikone
<Sefid_Par> Vidalia?
<Sefid_Par> SterniX, eshtebaham ro fahmidam :))
<Sefid_Par> man aslan too foldere vidalia naboodam! :)
<SterniX> aha
<dingdangdong> badjokerr: ding
<badjokerr> dingdangdong: یا ابولفض
<badjokerr> dingdangdong: چطوری پسررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
<badjokerr> dingdangdong: ای جان . خوبی تو. ؟
<dingdangdong> badjokerr: salaaam :D
<dingdangdong> khubam man, to khubi? :D
<dingdangdong> berim private :D
<badjokerr> اره بیا اون پش کارت دارم
<Monix> salam be hame doostan
<Monix> salam  man ye moshkel ba 11.10 daram unam inke be shabake wireless vasl nemishe mishe rahnamee befarmaeed ? tnx
<SterniX> salam Monix
<Monix> <SterniX> : salam
<SterniX> Monix♪ yani chi vasl nemishe?!
<SterniX> yekam bishtar tozih bede?!
<SterniX> wifi ro mishnase ubuntu?
<Monix> SterniX : are wifi ro mishnase hata az tarigh terminal iwlist scan ham anten ro mibine \ network manager ham mibine vaghti cclick mikonam ke konect beshe dg connect nemishe mige you are ofline....    \ ama  sob vasl shodam alan dg nemishe
<SterniX> Monix♪ emrooz vasl shod alan dige nemishe?
<Monix> aree
<Monix> iwconfig eth1 essid "monix"
<Monix> ham ke mizanam vasl nemishe
<SterniX> eth1 ke  vase kart shabake mamoliye
<SterniX> ethernet 1
<Monix> na eth0 vase kart shabake
<SterniX> iwconfig ro vasam to pastebin beriz
<SterniX> dark-sun♪ salam hasi
<Monix> vala alan az win be net vaslam to ubuntu net nadaram
<dark-sun> SterniX: hello darling ;)
<SterniX> dark-sun♪ wifi ubuntu baladi config koni?
<dark-sun> SterniX: من وای فای بیل می‌رم
<dark-sun> :)
<SterniX> ok dark-sun
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<princef> salam
<Darren> hi everybudy
<Darren> salaaam , man dafeie avaame miaam tuie irc mikhastam bedunam kasi hast inja rahnemaeim kone
<Darren> ?
<Darren> is it really so hard to help a newer come ?
<SterniX> hi Darren
<Darren> hi
<Darren> :)
<Darren> would u plz help me
<Darren>  ?
<SterniX> if i can
<SterniX> yes
<Darren> i wanna know more about irc
<Darren> what is it ?
<SterniX> irc = internet relay chat
<Darren> how could i get help from it and ...
<Darren> k
<SterniX> irc has some service
<SterniX> for nick and channel control
<SterniX> not all do
<SterniX> but this here does
<SterniX> to find out more about nickserv
<SterniX> type /msg nickserv help
<Darren> what is a nickserv
<Darren>  ?
<SterniX> and for channel type /msg ChanServ help
<SterniX> nickserv is a service that lets you register nicks and so on
<SterniX> i see that your on windows
<Darren> so my nickname that i'm usin now is not registered
<Darren> yes
<SterniX> it is regerestd
<SterniX> but the guy hasnt put enforce on
<Darren> how could u c that ?
<SterniX> so anyone can use it :D
<SterniX> /MSG nickserv help info
<SterniX> type that and youll know
<Darren> r u iranian ?
<SterniX> I am yes
<Darren> can u speak persian ?
<Darren> of course u can
<SterniX> indeed i can
<Darren> merci
<SterniX> Darren♪ http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<SterniX> Darren♪ http://www.chatmag.com/help/intro.html
<Darren> thnx
<Darren> i should read them
<SterniX> that is if you want to know :)
<Darren> u said my windows is registered and any one can use that what do u mean ?
<Darren> ?
<SterniX> i didnt say your windows
<SterniX> i said your nick
<SterniX> type this /msg nickserv info Darren
<Darren> plz let me read again
<SterniX> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_use_IRC
<Darren> ok
<Darren> merci
<Darren> i'm really confused , how did u get that i am on a windows os ?
<SterniX> Darren♪ since your on freenode, you might find these relevant
<SterniX> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<SterniX> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<SterniX> well i got that from typing /version Darren
<SterniX> >Darren< CTCP VERSION
<SterniX> -Darren- VERSION xchat 2.8.9 Windows 6.1 [i686/2.13GHz]
<SterniX> see
<Darren> wowowwowoow !
<Darren> so i can do the same ?
<SterniX> indeed
<Darren> oh god
<Darren> ok
<Darren> is it case sensetive ?
<SterniX> nope
<SterniX> just type /ver and press the tab button
<Darren> ok , so is everyone around here a geek ?
<Darren> reminds me of cisco ios ;)
<Darren> i ment the TAB key pressing
<SterniX> * Received a CTCP VERSION from Darren
<Darren> is this Xchat a good application ?
<SterniX> maybe i have no idea, i know for sure im not one :)
<SterniX> im a n00b
<SterniX> it is good
<SterniX> there are many others
<SterniX> kvirc, chatzilla, mirc(windows only)*
<Darren> oh ok . is it ok to ask about ur age  ?
<SterniX> * very famous, loads of script and addonst for it
<SterniX> 25
<Darren> i don't ike kde
<Darren> my ubuntu just crashed
<SterniX> kvirc runs on gnome, xfce and lxde
<Darren> ok im 28
<SterniX> deponding you have the libraries
<Darren> but not old
<SterniX> and also tehre are text based (CLI) clients for irc
<SterniX> irssi, bitchx, weechat
<Darren> how in a terminal ?
<SterniX> and so on
<SterniX> google irssi snapshots
<SterniX> youll see how
<SterniX> and also why did your ubuntu crash?!
<Darren> i prefer x chat and pidgin they r more beautiful
<SterniX> your missing a lot of things with irssi, but each to their own
<SterniX> also there is finch
<SterniX> pidgin in terminal :)
<Darren> i stupiditly installed it by that f**in wubi or somthing and updated , and installed afew applications from the the application center ...
<Darren> i miss fedora
<Darren> i'm gonna install it tommorow
<Darren> unlike the others i love gnome 3
<SterniX> fedora?!!
<Darren> its really mre easy
<SterniX> people swear at fedoras bugines :D
<Darren> reallly ?
<SterniX> i prefer debian, and slackware
<Darren> i have never used debian
<SterniX> ubuntu is debian based
<Darren> i know
<Darren> but ppl say debian is better
<SterniX> arch and gentoo are good also
<Darren> i used arch but it was so bad that i could not start the x-windows i wanna use xwindows
<Darren> u know
<SterniX> well you have to tweak it
<Darren> and i dont know how to install gnome
<SterniX> like fixvesa or someother commands
<Darren> i really wanna use linux , but i have to use some windows applications sometimes
<SterniX> like?!
<Darren> the stiupid IE activex applications they put on devices like  DVRs
<Darren> b t w i'm here to know the irc
<Darren> plz tell me about the irc , internet says it has a culture for it self
<Darren> or sholud i type on leet lingo or somthing
<SterniX> it does yes
<SterniX> if you do youll be called a script kiddie and wont be taken seriously at all
<SterniX> probably get banned also
<Darren> is it on the links you sent
<Darren> how to fix my ingo problem ?
<Darren> how to fix my language problem ?
<SterniX> what wrong with your lingo?!
<SterniX> well you should read them
<SterniX> therey a good start
<Darren> thank you
<SterniX> yor welcome
<SterniX> is your real name Darren ?
<Darren> no mine is Mohammad
<Darren> :)
<Darren> but i like this name
<SterniX> http://www.irchelp.org/
<Darren> is it wrong to say my name here , shouldn't i say it on a pm ?
<SterniX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<SterniX> if ur into anonymity
<SterniX> you should have never said it
<Darren> ok
<SterniX> http://www.irc.org/index.html
<Darren> so ur english is gooood
<SterniX> thanx
<Darren> can i pm 2 u so that i can ask afew more Q from u ?
<SterniX> cant the be asked here?
<SterniX> sure no problem
<Darren> i think they are rediclius ...
<Darren> :)
<SterniX> no question ever is
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-06
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> man ye barname c++ daram, kasi midune chejuri to terminal debugesh konam?
<vahid> ~
<SterniX> Omid♪ man dgb
<SterniX> Omid♪ man gdb in doroste sorry typo bood
<hale> salam
<the-light> salam hale
<hale> emaileto check kon ye file send kardam
<the-light> ba sed kasi midune chetori mishe line haye khali ro pak kard?
<princef> سلام
<maryam> salam
<maryam> kase metone baram tareghaye nsb font farsi ro baram tozeh bedeh
<SterniX> maryam♪ to ubuntu
<maryam> bale
<SterniX> maryam♪ w8
<maryam> bayad chekar konam
<irvadmin> hi maryam if you speak english i could help you
<psycell> I don't think you need to install anything on ubuntu, you just need to enable the persian keyboard layout
<SterniX> irvadmin♪ do you know how to install persian fonts in ubuntu
<SterniX> thats what shes asking irvadmin
<SterniX> maryam♪ version ubuntu ke dari chande?
<irvadmin> the persian font are already installed in ubuntu
<SterniX> oh ok thanx irvadmin
<irvadmin> system -> preference -> keyboard
<maryam> 11.10
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪ ?!
<miadbahrami> SterniX, chashm
<SterniX> mamnon miadbahrami
<miadbahrami> maryam, bale
<miadbahrami> maryam, version ubuntu toon chandde
<miadbahrami> SterniX, : maryam nist engar
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪ <maryam> 11.10
<miadbahrami> maryam, ok
<miadbahrami> maryam, ye email bahem private bedin ye script ke ba yeki az bacheha neveshtim email konam
<miadbahrami> maryam, khodesh automatic nasb mikone va cash
<miadbahrami> SterniX, nist ! fekr konam rafte
<miadbahrami> SterniX, ye script e goftam shayad khodesh balad nabood ke file sho besaze ino amade kardim mkhodesh auto nasb mikone bad ham cash
<miadbahrami> SterniX, ba wget o gksudo o in harfa
<miadbahrami> maryam, Ping
<maryam> terminal toye ubunto 11 koja ejra meshe?
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪
<miadbahrami> maryam, salam
<maryam> salam
<miadbahrami> maryam, ba ctrl+alt+t
<maryam> terminal ubunto 11 koja ejra meshe
<SterniX> haji man ubuntu jadidam sefre khodet f1 kon
<miadbahrami> SterniX, ok
<SterniX> :)
<miadbahrami> maryam, ba unity hasti ya gnome
<maryam> mer30
<miadbahrami> maryam, khahesh mikonam font ro scriptesho baratoon befrestam
<miadbahrami> !
<maryam> nasb kardam
<maryam> ye soal
<maryam> meshe toye linux ye system tahte windows ro ke ip ono dary hachesh kard
<miadbahrami> maryam, befarmayid
<miadbahrami> maryam, manzooretoono az hach motevajeh nashodam
<miadbahrami> maryam, hamoon hacke
<miadbahrami> !
<miadbahrami> maryam, raasti lotfan avalesh ke mikhay az shakhse moshakhasi soal konid esmesho benevisid ke motevajeh beshe barash alert bezane
<maryam> plz are hack
<miadbahrami> maryam, chera hack konid khob inja jaye bahsesh nist vali emkan pazire
<maryam> koja bayad beram sorakhesh
<maryam> anjoman hastesh
<SterniX> maryam♪ beja raftan soraghe hack behtare aval ba Linux va dastorate sadash ashna shi
<SterniX> kesi ba ubuntu hack nemikone
<irvadmin> what kind of hack
<maryam> irvadmin:mage linux ghodratman tar az windows nest
<SterniX> maryam♪ vase etelate bishtar be inja rojo kon en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Script_kiddie
<SterniX> irvadmin♪ dude i would let it go, :D
<irvadmin> yes maryam linux is better than windows because it is opensource
<SterniX> someone whos got trouble with installing a simple font, asking for how to hack a windowz system?!
<SterniX> i mean come one
<SterniX> come on **
<irvadmin> you mean hacking, like steal data from winxp or crack password
<maryam> ye narm afzar darem ke bayad az tarigh shabake edare ejra beshe
<maryam> vali toye linux ejra nameshe
<SterniX> maryam♪ esme narmafazaret chiye?!
<miadbahrami> maryam,    .exe    ast
<SterniX> ba wine ya playonlinux shayd beshe
<irvadmin> in order to use windowz apps, it is need to install wine from ubuntu's repo
<Sefid_Par> is there any hack software that runs on linux, but not made for linux before??
<miadbahrami> SterniX, chiye kale english endakhtid
<SterniX> na kale english nist miadbahrami
<SterniX> irvadmin♪ az australia miad
<miadbahrami> SterniX, tooye chanel ubuntu ma ba yeki persian chat kardim 50 nafar goftan persian nagoo
<SterniX> is that right irvadmin your from Australia?
<SterniX> and psycell comes from Holland
<irvadmin> yeah, you can see my ip address
<irvadmin> why you are interested to my nationality?
<SterniX> no actually i was eavesdropping on your conversation you had with psycell :D
<SterniX> miadbahrami♪ vaghti ke topic room farsi nist, nabayad entezar dasht ke gheyre farsi sohbat beshe
<SterniX> i was just telling miadbahrami
<ehsan> hi
<SterniX> hi ehsan
<ehsan> sternix , are u iranian ?
<SterniX> does it matter?!
<SterniX> and yes i am
<ehsan> khob pas farsi bgo
<ehsan> ok
<SterniX> man ke farsi goftam ke
<ehsan> begzarim
<ehsan> esmet chea dadash
<ehsan> ?
<ehsan> aloo
<SterniX> bemanad ehsan
<ehsan> bashe
<ehsan> beben man  ubuntu ro ziad balad nistam
<ehsan> komakam mikoni
<SterniX> age betonan bache ha inja hame say mikonan komak konan
<psycell> lotfan?
<ehsan> inja ke alan  man vared shodam chea
<ehsan> ?
<ehsan> kojast ?
<SterniX> inja chate irc hast, to channel #ubuntu-ir hasti
<miadbahrami> SterniX, dash SterniX i
<SterniX> ehsan♪ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<ehsan> en esme afradi ke en kenar neveshte  kasae hastan ke to room hastan dge naa
<SterniX> bale ehsan
<ehsan> hala ki inja  ubuntu ro  varede azashj soal beporsam
<ehsan> ???
<miadbahrami> ehsan, salam ina ke injan hame ubuntu i hastan befarmayid
<SterniX> ehsan♪ to bepors harki balad bood javabeto mide
<SterniX> ehsan♪ hamin ke miadbahrami farmod :)
<ehsan> ok
<miadbahrami> SterniX, chakerim
<ehsan> man mikham bedonam  be gheyre enke software center va synaptic, vaghti ya  narmafzar linux ro az ya site down kardam chetori nasb konam ???
<miadbahrami> ehsan, behesh bayad halat executble bedi
<miadbahrami> too bash boro be directory ke oon file deb oonjast
<ehsan> chetori miad ??
<SterniX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<ehsan> miad beben  man migam u rahnemaye kon
<ehsan> ok
<ehsan> man  barname pidgin ro az softpedia greftam o to drive d zakhire kardam
<miadbahrami> d !
<miadbahrami> mage too linux nisti ehsan
<ehsan> chera
<ehsan> ubuntu 10.10
<miadbahrami> khob d nadare ke mage wine
<ehsan> man ham win daram ham linux
<miadbahrami> ahan
<SterniX> win na wine ehsan
<ehsan> na na
<ehsan> manzoram  hamoon windows hast
<miadbahrami> SterniX, haji windows dare astaghforelah
<ehsan> beben man ubuntu ro dakhel windows nasb kardam
<ehsan> ok
<miadbahrami> :))
<miadbahrami> ok
<miadbahrami> dakhelesh ke nemishe kenaresh!
<miadbahrami> ?
<SterniX> to wmware?
<ehsan> na
<SterniX> vbox?!
<ehsan> na
<ehsan> age gofti
<miadbahrami> kenaresh nasb kardi dg?
<miadbahrami> begzarim harja nasb kardi ishalah sad sal charkhesh becharkhe
<miadbahrami> avlal   cd mikoni too directory
<miadbahrami> bad
<miadbahrami> ehsan,  chmod +x pidgin.deb
<ehsan> are, vaghti cd ubuntu boot mishe ya  gozine hast ke mige mitoni dakhel windows nasb koni
<miadbahrami> badesham ke
<miadbahrami> ehsan,     ./pidgin.deb
<ehsan> sab kon dadash
<ehsan> man mobtadi hastam
<ehsan> marhale be marhale
<ehsan> ok
<ehsan> alan man  barname pidgin ro to drive d  daram
<ehsan> hala bayad chikar konam
<miadbahrami> cd /media/masire drive d ta pidgin
<ehsan> ok wait
<ehsan> dadash alan vared drive shodam, bekham vared poshe besham bayad chi type konam to terminal
<ehsan> barname to ya poshe hast
<SterniX> <miadbahrami> cd /media/masire drive d ta pidgin
<SterniX> did ehsan ?!
<ehsan> beben man intori mizanam ama varde namishe
<ehsan> entori
<ehsan> cd /media/linux program
<ehsan> faghat vared media shod
<ehsan> yani faghat vared drive shod
<SterniX> bezan cd /media/linux\ program
<SterniX> ehsan♪
<ehsan> doros nevehsti
<ehsan> chera bade linux \
<ehsan> ??
<ehsan> esme posham linux program hast
<ehsan> dastor koli bara vared shodan be poshe chea mage ?
<SterniX> ehsan♪ to comand line faslero akhare dastor mibini, vase hamin age \ bezani mitoni faseler obezani
<SterniX> dastor koli cd folder name hast
<SterniX> hala mitone relative bashe
<SterniX> maslana to home ye folder dari be name documents
<SterniX> cd documents
<SterniX> ya as folder home ke toshio beri to medi mesle alan to
<SterniX> cd /media
<ehsan> khob man vared media shodam ama namidonam chera vared poshe linux program namishe
<ehsan> ??!!
<SterniX> to terminal bezan ls
<ehsan> ok
<SterniX> chi mibini?
<ehsan> 2 ta drive ro neshon mide
<ehsan> ba arnge abi
<SterniX> drive na
<ehsan> pas chi
<SterniX> ehsan♪ bayad az faze windows biyay biroon
<SterniX> ina directory hastan
<ehsan> bashe directory
<ehsan> khob hala chetori vared en directory ha besham
<SterniX> to linux va kolan Unix hamechiz file mahsob mishe
<SterniX> esme ondota directory ke to ls neshon dad chi bood
<ehsan> are, en harfo dirooz ostan ham  goft
<ehsan> makhloti az adad va harf hast
<ehsan> toolani ham hast
<SterniX> ono vasam inja copy kon
<ehsan> chera ?? hacker nabashi haaa :))
<SterniX> ehsan♪ to dari ip khodet dad mizani
<SterniX> bad az hack shodane systemet mitarsi?!!!
<ehsan> ip khodaam
<ehsan> manzoret chea
<ehsan> ??
<SterniX> * ehsan (4f7f2607@gateway/web/freenode/ip.79.127.38.7) has joined #ubuntu-ir
<SterniX> 79.127.38.7 <<--- ino bebin
<SterniX> az ostane fars ham hasti
<ehsan> az koja u ena ro midoni
<ehsan> hacker nabashi ha
<ehsan> man behet  etemad kardam dadash
<SterniX> ehsan♪ copy kardane directory haye /mount chizi vase hak kardan be adam nemide
<ehsan> khob man alan drive ham hame to linux mount hast
<ehsan> manzoret chea
<SterniX> to terminal ke hasti
<SterniX> bezan pwd
<SterniX> bad inja vasam copy kon
<ehsan> hich etefaghi naoftad
<ehsan> beben dadashe man  mishe id messengert ro bdi
<ehsan> man ba windows biam
<ehsan> badesh miram to vmware
<ehsan> linux baz konam
<ehsan> ok
<ehsan> man az mohit inja mitarsam
<SterniX> ba windows ham mishe biyay inja
<ehsan> ok
<ehsan_> salam
<ehsan_> man omadam
<ehsan_> ahan ip man  moghe vared shondan nevshte
<SterniX> salam
<ehsan_> khob to az koja fahmidi az fars hastam ??
<SterniX> whois gerftam az ipt
<ehsan_> man az u whois gereftam
<ehsan_> az majarestani u ??
<SterniX> na az majarestan nistam ehsan_
<ehsan_> ama to whois u neveshte
<ehsan_> budapest
<psycell> un faghat servere irc e
<psycell> shab bekheyr
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-29
<bahare> anoNxeRo,salam
<amirrabie_> سلام!
<anoNxeRo> salam
<amirrabie_> من سوالم مربوط به نصب cinnarch هست....
<anoNxeRo> ok
<amirrabie_> vahjti mikham harfe 'o' type konam be jash 6 type mishe....dar vaghe hameye dokmehaye nazdike o be adad tabdil mishan...chare chie?
<amirrabie_> .
<amirrabie_> ?!!
<anoNxeRo> !nautilus
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-30
<amirrabie> salam.....chetor mitunam az ubuntu live cd grub nasb konam?
<amirrabie> ?
<bbk_>  سلام. یه سر به این سایت بزنید.مشکلش اینه که رمزش هر چند وقت عوض میشه.آیا روشی وجود داره که با برنامه نویسی بش ،کاری کرد که هروقت رمزش عوض شد خودش یه طور خودکار رمز وی پی ان رو تغییر بده؟
<bbk_> nlfreevpn.com
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-31
<mmb_hand> سلام
<mmb_hand> دوستان
<mmb_hand> من يه مشكل تو اوبونتو دارم
<mmb_hand> كسي هست كه كمكم كنه ؟
<mmb_hand> من هاردم رو وقت نصب سه تا درايوش كردم
<mmb_hand> ولي حالا
<mmb_hand> وقتي ميخوام فايل هام رو از
<mmb_hand> Home
<mmb_hand> كپي كنم
<mmb_hand> تو يكي از درايو ها
<mmb_hand> تو كليك راستم
<mmb_hand> Paste
<mmb_hand> وجود نداره
<mmb_hand> دوستان چه كنم؟
<mmb_hand> يعني اگه بخوام يه فايل رو كپي كنم حتما بايد از ترمينال و دستور
<mmb_hand>  sudo cp
<mmb_hand> استفاده كنم
<parsa> hello mona
<afshin> hi all
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-01
<princef> salam. tooye win, mobile ba port masalan com9 shenakhte mishe. tooye linux ba /dev/rfcomm0 mishnase
<princef> ino chetori bayad baz kard?
<btral> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-02
<esak> #5hit
<Guest85320> salam
<jrvsha> اخرین نسخه لینوکس چیه
<jrvsha> سلام بچه هااااا
<jrvsha> بابا جواب
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-03
<faustische> emulator-e khoob baraye PSP (Playstation Portable) soragh darin?
<faustische> Alan roo Debian ba PSX, Playstation bazi mikonam
<faustische> vali bazihaye PSP ro ejra nemikone
<faustische> ... age gamepad bekharam, Debian supportesh mikone?
<the-light> kasi ba astaro kar karde tahala?
<safeith> در hotot نخسه Hotot - version 0.9.8.8 (Ada) وقتی از identi.ca استفاده می کنم قسمت ترجیحات نمایش داده نمی شود ، کسی این مشکل را ندارد
<fatemehtavassoli> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-04
<intuxicated> lol
<the-light> ping fzerorubigd
<the-light1> fzerorubigd: ping
<fzerorubigd> the-light1: pong
<the-light1> fzerorubigd: /msg?
<fzerorubigd> the-light1: sure
<ehsan> hi all
<ehsan> bache ha
<ehsan> ye moshkeli ba ubonto daram
<ehsan> ????
<ehsan> kasi nist?
<ehsan> aloooooooooo
<ehsan> :|
<ehsan> ?!!!?
<ehsan> :|
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-28
<mojtaba> سلام
<mojtaba> یکی به من  میگه چطوری بفهمم چه نرم افزارهایی نصب کردم--با دستور ترمینال باشه
<mojtaba> ابونتو لینوکس
<mojtaba> عجب باحالید
<mojtaba> :)
<MHA152> سلام
<MHA152> دوستان کسی منبعی برای کسب اطلاعات از پردازنده سراغ داره؟
 * MHA152 سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-29
<sina> سلام
<sina> کسی هست؟
<sina> سوال داشتم
<sina> hello
<sina> agha kasi nist?
<sina> alo
<sina> ashkan: alo
<sina> agha
<mohomo> salam bache ha
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-30
<prp-e> K1Hedayati, Salam
<K1Hedayati> prp-e: salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-31
<Javad> how to enable Hibernate in Ubuntu 13.10?
<Javad> How can i re-enable Hibernate in Ubuntu 13.10?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-01
<diyagoN> salam agahayon
<diyagoN> aya kesi inja mirc dorost o hesabi barai windows dareh?
<mmb_hand> سلام میخواستم بپرسم که چطوری باید گیمپ رو از سورسش نصب کرد؟
<prp-e> mmb_hand, یک فایل README باید داشته باشه. اون رو بخون
<mmb_hand> من نازه واردم
<mmb_hand> اونو خوندم ولی متوجه نشدم
<prp-e> خب اگر تازه واردید توصیه میکنم از مخازن نصب کنیدش.
<prp-e> و سر فرصت با دقت بشینید کامپایل کنید.
<mmb_hand> چطوری کامپایل کردنش رو یاد بگیرم؟
<prp-e> کاری نداره. سرچ کنید
<mmb_hand> کامپایل کردن همه نرم افزار ها مثل همه؟
<prp-e> تقریبا.
<mmb_hand> ببخشید گینپ با چه زیونی نوشته شده؟
<prp-e> سی
<prp-e> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMP
<mmb_hand> دستت درد نکنه برم یه سرچ بزنم ببینم میتونم کاری از پیش ببرم؟
<mmb_hand> ممنون
<prp-e> این که میگم از مخرن نصب کن بخاطر پیش نیازهاش هست. احتمالا اون سورسی که دارید یک نسخه جدید تر از چیزیه که در مخازن هست طبعا نیاز دارید که پیش نیازها رو هم جداگانه کامپایل کنید.
<mmb_hand> یعنی پیش نیار هاش هم داخلش هست و فقط باید کامپایلشون کنم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-02
<aramis> سلام
<aramis> دستور تو لینوکس هست که لاگهای سرور نشان میده میشه دستوربگین(-:
<aramis> من منتظرم لطفا برام بفرستید؟
<aramis> کمک
<aramis> ؟
<aramis> یعنی کسی نمیتونه کمکم کنه؟
<aramis> رو تو سرور لینوکس مشاهده کرد؟ntpچطور باید لاگ سیستم
<Melissa-> aramis:  /var/log/messages
<Melissa-> aramis: /var/log/syslog
<Melissa-> aramis:  age mikhay hamzaman ba ejra monitor konish    tail -f /var/log/syslog
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-03
<aramis> salam
<aramis> man maseri ka gofti raftam wali nashod
<aliutd22> hi
<aliutd22> i have a question about airmon-ng
<aliutd22> anybody there to answer?
<aliutd22> ka30 nis?
<JAVACODER> ?
<aliutd22> dasture airmon-ng
<aliutd22> mese inke bayad ye file tesy.cap neshun bede ama hamchin chizi nemiad!
<JAVACODER> rooti/?
<aliutd22> are
<aliutd22> ta airodump-ng mire
<aliutd22> vali aireplay-ng nemishe
<JAVACODER> bayad sab koni kasi ke baladeh biado komaket koneh
<aliutd22> agha yekiam in tor browser
<aliutd22> kolan kar mikone ?
<JAVACODER> pherdous: Tor in versioneh obfusication kar mikoneh ke felan moallagheh
<JAVACODER> aliutd22: ^
<aliutd22> ok hale
<JAVACODER> aliutd22: proxy mikhay ssh use kon
<aliutd22> ba free ham mishe ya bayad bekharam?
<aliutd22> masalan ssh psiphono berizam tu ubuntu
<JAVACODER> aliutd22: ba shell mituni kar koni ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-27
<ahmadreza2020> salam
<ahmadreza2020> saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ahmadreza2020> سلام
<mehrad> salam?
<mehrad> kasi nist?
<mehrad> :((
<Azitrex> salam , ageh soaleto dari faghat soaleto bepors
<Azitrex> :D
<Azitrex> salam , ageh soal dari faghat soaleto bepors
<MasterPiece> mehrad, Read the topic first /topic
<MasterPiece>  Topic for #ubuntu-ir is: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/FAQ | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<Azitrex> mehrad, lotfan ageh emkan dareh injaro motaaleh konid http://wiki.occc.ir/index.php?title=%D8%AF%D8%B1%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87_%DA%A9%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%84_%D8%A2%DB%8C_%D8%A2%D8%B1_%D8%B3%DB%8C_%D8%A8%DB%8C%D8%B4%D8%AA%D8%B1_%D8%A8%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%DB%8C%D9%85
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, sausage link mifresi chera? tinyurl, as.gd chizi estefade kon
<anoNxeRo> salam Azitrex :D
<mehrad> man taze ubuntu nasb kardam. hala mikhastam bebinam chejroi zabane farsi ro ezafe konam?
<Azitrex> salam anoNxeRo :D cheturi
<Azitrex> mehrad, tunesti linko motaale'eh koni ?
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, sepas, khodet chetori?
<mehrad> Azitrex khandam mamnoon!
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, sepas bro
<mehrad> are
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, hesseh link tinier nis :D
<mehrad> yek porsesh digar ham dashtam. Amozeshe Moghadamati Terminal  Ra Koja Mitavanam Bekhanam?
<Azitrex> mehrad, fek konam ro internet ziad basheh 1 searchi bokoni , mojezateh google ro mibini ;)
<mehrad> Hich kodom Moghadamati Nist!
<mehrad> miram to google ye charkhi bezanam
<Azitrex> az cmd haye por karbord o avalie shuru kon
<Azitrex> pdf haye khubi ham has
<mehrad> dar linuxseason Matalebe Khobi Yaftam!
<mehrad> vali moshkel asli man alan parsi neveshtane
<mehrad> az koja faalesh konam?
<Azitrex> to internet nabud ?
<mehrad> hanoz na
<mehrad> man aslan nemifhamam chi mige in masalan!
<mehrad> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=23762.0
<mehrad> yaftam!! ino bayad bezanam agha/khanom Azitrax? sudo apt-get install language-support-fonts-fa
<Azitrex> :)
<Azitrex> be ghodrateh searchet pey bordi ?
<mehrad> hala in terminal kojast?>
<Azitrex> "how can i to find terminal in ubuntu"
<mehrad> ;)
<Azitrex> search kardi ? :D
<Azitrex> didi hameh chiz ro net hast
<mehrad> goshadim miad dg :|
<mehrad> khayli mamnon :)
<Azitrex> moshkeleh irania hamineh vagarna kheili zood tar be javab hashun miresan
<Azitrex> khahesh mikonam
<mehrad> salam dobare | rastesh goftam shayad in ax ha vase shoma jaleb bashe
<mehrad> http://s5.picofile.com/file/8147816526/DSC_0073.jpg
<mehrad> age deghat konin kalame geek ro mibini
<mehrad> in ketabe darsi reshte computer ast
<OxBuffer> slm
<OxBuffer> anyone online here?
<MasterPiece> OxBuffer, salam
<MasterPiece> OxBuffer, bale
<MasterPiece> OxBuffer,  http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<OxBuffer> agha ma ubuntu ro ro ie flash bootable kardim
<OxBuffer> biam onja?
<OxBuffer> :D
<OxBuffer> ro flash bootable kardim
<OxBuffer> injam matrah kardam
<OxBuffer> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,103127.0.html
<OxBuffer> fln ke kasi natoneste pasokh bede.na to ashiyane. na inja
<MasterPiece> ashiyane ham shod gorooh?! ashiyane terekide ... akhe kodoom Hacker Group ei mian began ma hacker hastim ke ina goftan! esmesho dige nayar :D
<OxBuffer> :d Kari be ina nadaram
<OxBuffer> moshkelam hal beshe dg dorobaresham nemiram :d
<OxBuffer> kasi mitone komak kone dar in mored? http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,103127.0.html 3 roze allafesham
<MasterPiece> OxBuffer, What is your type of boot in BIOS settings ?
<OxBuffer> to boot set shode .manzoreto nemifahmam
<MasterPiece> shoma nemitoonin rooye yek machine majazi yek ubuntu nasb konin, ba'd entezar dashte bashin ke hard diskesh real boot beshe
<MasterPiece> age shoma flash ro ba vmware bootable kardin, kollan eshtebah kardin
<MasterPiece> kollan baraye nasb ubuntu, vmware estefade nakonin
<MasterPiece> vmware faghat ESX esh be dard mikhore ( unam ye kam! )
<OxBuffer> kollan mikham az boot nasb konam ! shoma rahe hall soragh dari ba in error?
<MasterPiece> man nemidoonam shoma chikar kardin
<MasterPiece> vali in error baraye file system hast va inke nemitoone file ha ro sare block ha peyda kone
<MasterPiece> kernel et panic dade
<MasterPiece> init et fail shode
<MasterPiece> kollan hichi sare jash nist
<MasterPiece> shayad baraye EFI boot bashe
<OxBuffer> bebin ba universal usb installer bootable kardam hard external ro
<OxBuffer> ye learn didam ba unetbooting in karo anjam mide..be nazaret ba on barname roie flash bootable konam ok mishe?
<MasterPiece> bebin age mikhay ubuntu rooye flash ya HD nasb koni
<MasterPiece> negarane in nabash ke data beppare
<MasterPiece> DVD ro bezar
<MasterPiece> Live biaresh bala
<MasterPiece> ( ya mitooni mostaqim beri soraghe nasb hatta )
<MasterPiece> ba'd baraye nasb, flash ro entekhab kon
<MasterPiece> ye mitooni begi
<OxBuffer> na ro harde labtop mikham nasb konam vase hamishe jaie windows8.1
<MasterPiece> along side windows nasb kone barat ( yani too C:, ye pooshe misaze bename ubuntu, nasb mikone toosh )
<OxBuffer> ok , farda miram ye ubuntu salem gir miaram ba flasham test mizanam..khoda kone ok she.az win khaste shodam :D
<OxBuffer> jalebe hamin noskhe ro ye labtope dg load shod vase nasb :|
<MasterPiece> OxBuffer, hame windows ei ha hamino migan, vali be amal ke mirese migan windows behtare :D
<MasterPiece> EFI boot ro ham check kon ke disable bashe
<MasterPiece> albate fekr konam to 14.10 hallesh karde bashan in mozoo ro
<OxBuffer> :D khili vaghte estefade mikone az chandin noskhe linux ..ama ubuntue kamel tare.
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, to 14.10 EFI boot dare ubuntu ?
<OxBuffer> ini ke gofti chie ? man 14.4 daram alan
<MasterPiece> OxBuffer, Google it
<OxBuffer> ok sure, w8 a second
<OxBuffer> shart mibandam sare hamin bashe
<OxBuffer> miram check konam.age ok shod ke damet garm vaghean :D
<OxBuffer> slm
<OxBuffer> agha test kardam efi enable bod.disable kardam dg error bartaraf shod.
<OxBuffer> ama vaghti ro enter mizadam dobare restart mishod o hamon asho hamon kase
<MasterPiece> OxBuffer, hamoon ash nist! khodet gofti error e ghabli bar taraf shod
<Azitrex> elateh inkeh mikhay az ru flash biai bala chie OxBuffer ?
<OxBuffer> nemikham rait konam !
<OxBuffer> dadam rait kardan 2 bar
<OxBuffer> zadan badtar shod
<OxBuffer> aslan dvd ro nemishnakht :D.
<Azitrex> write ?
<OxBuffer> yes
<OxBuffer> shayd ro hard moshkel dare?
<OxBuffer> harde externale !*
<Azitrex> az ru hdd esternal mikhay boot beshi ?!
<OxBuffer> are bootabalesh kardam harde ex ro
<Azitrex> mituni bego hdd chie ?!
<Azitrex> begi *
<OxBuffer> western digital
<OxBuffer> my passport * ultra 1 TB:D
<Azitrex> baad az koja miduni ke alan boot hast ?
<OxBuffer> ba in bootablesh ro sakhtam
<OxBuffer> universal usb installer
<OxBuffer> in barname
<Azitrex> uno velesh
<OxBuffer> :-?
<Azitrex> az koja miduni alan ro hdd boot dari ?!
<OxBuffer> khob dg vaghti misazi ro boot miadesh vasat bala
<MasterPiece> :|
<MasterPiece> be ghole famile door! man dige harfi nadaram :D
<OxBuffer> :D
<OxBuffer> nabayadam dashte bashi :)))
<MasterPiece> lotfe besyar, talab kar shodan ham darad ...
<OxBuffer> :) key talabkar shodam hala ..
<OxBuffer> farda miram okish mikonam.goodnight
<MasterPiece> Gforce, welcome talent man :)
<Gforce> MasterPiece:Mamnoon.:)
<Gforce> MasterPiece:Khejalat midi.:)
<Gforce> az koja mishe log inja ro peida kard?
<MasterPiece> Gforce, Google
<MasterPiece> Search #ubuntu-ir
<Azitrex> Gforce, log ip haro mikhay ?
<MasterPiece> :)))))))))))
<Gforce> That's not really funny.:D
<Azitrex> mardom inghadi ke be nofoz o kharabkari fek mikonan be abadani fek mikardan alan milyarder budan
<Azitrex> inhameh channel dg , dg be irani ha rahm kon hameh ke mesleh shoma herfehee nistan
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, khob bezar test kone! che eshkali dare!
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, man az janebe ooni ke IP ish maloome rezayat midam :D
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, :)))))))
<Azitrex> :)))
<Azitrex> in alan mireh logo peyda mikoneh
<Azitrex> rage ip mano peyda mikoneh mishineh mibineh kodom ip to rangam ping dareh
<Azitrex> baad miad port haro migardeh
<Gforce> Azitrex:Faghat mikhastam mokaleme ha ro bebinam.
<Gforce> mage IP ham baraye omom visible e?
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, chera be fekr khodam nareside bood :)))))
<Azitrex> :))
<Gforce> 2 nafar IP shon malome.
<Gforce> ;)
<Azitrex> meyl be kodom dari ?
<Gforce> :|
<MasterPiece> Gforce, be nazare man, boro soraghe ooni ke sennesh kamtare! chon ehtemale bishtari dare ke alan khaab bashe va balad ham nabashe config o ina
<Gforce> :)))
<Azitrex> MasterPiece, yani smss1995 ?
<Gforce> az man ke bishtare senesh.
<Azitrex> pas boro soragheh khudet :D
<Gforce> :))
<Azitrex> ipito dari ya bedam ?
<MasterPiece> :)))))
<Gforce> Bede:))
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-28
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, Salute
<Azitrex> durud MasterPiece
<babrikhan> salam dostaaan
<babrikhan> man ye soal dashtam
<babrikhan> man be sorate pishfarz ubuntu ro ro system nasb kardam va alan mikham windows ham dar kenaresh nasb konam
<babrikhan> che rah hali pishnahad midin ?
<azita_> babrikhan, nemikhay ru vm biari bala?
<OxBuffer> slm :)
<OxBuffer> masterpiece belakhare ok shod.
<MasterPiece> OxBuffer, salam, chi ok shod?
<OxBuffer> ubuntue ro nasb kardam
<OxBuffer_> vase Driversh hash nemidonam chikar konam ?!!:(
<MasterPiece> apt-get install ndiswrapper
<MasterPiece> ba'd ba ndiswrapper driver haye windows ei ro beriz
<OxBuffer_> yani hamash javab mide refigh ?
<OxBuffer_> ye soal.man az archive to var copy gereftam
<OxBuffer_> hala mikham moarefi konam ( copy konam sare jash) to new ubuntu
<OxBuffer_> ama mige perm nadari
<OxBuffer_> harkarish kardam nashod
<OxBuffer_> :-?
<OxBuffer> slm
<OxBuffer> in app vase nasbe drivera khobe? sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<OxBuffer> yeki mige khobe, yeki mige bad
<OxBuffer> faghat ye chandta drivere jozzi mikham nasb konam
<Gforce> MasterPiece, 2 ta dg.
<MasterPiece> Gforce, salam talent man!
<Gforce> Salam
<MasterPiece> Gforce, fekr konam join koni tooye ##hackers behtar bashe :D
<Gforce> :)
<Gforce> chize bedard bokhori hast?
<MasterPiece> join kon khodet bebin :D
<Gforce> Stallman?
<Gforce> ping Gforce
<Gforce> Shit
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-29
<sdmoh> سلام نصب نرم افزار در اوبونتو چگونه است؟
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, salam chetori
<Azitrex> bah bah anoNxeRo durud bar to , sepas man khubam , khudet cheturi ?
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, chera onvar nrmiyaya
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, kodom var ?
<hosein> salam kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-30
<SiLeNt_LoRd> salam
<SiLeNt_LoRd> kesi mitune rahnemayim kone?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-31
<OxBuffer> slm
<ehsan> slm
<ehsan> kasi on hast?
<ehsan> soal daram :|
<ehsan> be mane taze vared komak konid :|
<ehsan> alo
<ehsan> ey baba injam kasi nist :)
<ehsan> obuntu jayy dare list hame barname hay nasb shode tosh bashe?
<avin> سلام من در مورد نصب پرینتر اچ پی 1005 سوال  دارم
<avin> درایوش رو برای نصب ندارم از کجا باید دانلود کنم
<avin> هرسایتی می روم یک مشکلی داره
<avin> تازه یک وقت هایی دانلود می کنم ولی روی سیستم نصب نمی شه لطفا" راهنماییییییییییییییییی و کمممممممممممممکککککککککککک
<avin> این اسم سایتش؟
<MILADADOBE> hi
<MILADADOBE> date
<miladxxx> salam , man taze oomadam linuxi shodam , kesi has komakam kone?
<OxBuffer> :-?
<OxBuffer> forum ke kasi hichvaght javab nemide
<OxBuffer> injam ke ,...
<farshad> Salam
<farshad> کسی هست
<Azitrex> happy halloween ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-02
<ahmadreza20201> salllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<ahmadreza20201> s :) l :) m
<eXtrem0us> salam. kari dari?
<ahmadreza20201> kar khas na taze ba IRC ashena shodam omadam bbinam k chiye
<ahmadreza20201> hamishe inghad khalvate???
<Azitrex> ahmadreza20201, salam jahateh ashnaee bishtar lotfan injaro bekhunid http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-26
<Ardalan> سلام
<Ardalan> کسی هست>!
<Ali_> سلام
<Ali_> من یه ویندوز ۷ داشتم که ویروسی شده بود و در کل دیگه نمی شد باهاش کاری کرد
<Ali_> برای همین تصمیم گرفتم که به جای اون یه اوبونتو نصب کنم
<Ali_> من در ستاپ نصب اون گزینه ای رو تیک زدم که اولونتو رو به جای ویندوز نصب می کنه
<Ali_> من اولین بار بود که اوبونتو نصب می کردم برای همین نمی دونستم که با تیک زدن این گزینه تمام فایل های روی هارد لپ تاپم پاک میشه
<Ali_> من هم شروه به نصب کردم و اوبونتو که بالا اومد دیدم که همه درایو هام پاک شده
<Ali_> من چیز های مهمی داشتم و حالا همش پاک شده
<Ali_> آیا راهی برای ریکاوری آن وجود دارد؟
<Ali_> خواهش می کنم کمکم کنید
<OPENFIR> Si En hin ?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-27
<javan> سلام میشه راهنماییم کنید تا بتونم از اینترنت گوشی در اوبونتو استفاده کنم ؟، من راهی رو که تو اینترنت گفته شده است رو انجام دادم ولی جواب نداد لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید
<javan> سلام،متاسفانه اوبونتو ۱۵.۰۴ گوشی منو نمیشناسه تا بتونم به اینترنت گوشی دسترسی داشته باشم لطفا اگر میتونید راهنماییی کنید؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-29
<hasan> salam!!
<Ali_> Hi
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-31
<rezvan> .
 * cop slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large fishbot
 * cop slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large fishbot
<pepe__> mikham video haro download konam
<pepe__> link moshkel dare
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-31
<mammad> hellooooo
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-01
<Khoramyar> Hello from freezing north.
<Khoramyar> Anybody awake in Tehran?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-02
<hojy> سلام
<hojy> salam
<hojy> salam
<cyber_> salam
<ax> salam
<ax> man packet tracer 7 ro nasb kardam vali ejra nemishe
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-03
<iraj> ax: log begir, khata bezar bebini
<iraj> *bebini
<iraj> *bebinim
<ax> packettracer
<ax> Starting Packet Tracer 7.0
<ax> /usr/local/bin/packettracer: line 8:  3069 Aborted                 ./PacketTracer7 "$@" > /dev/null 2>&1
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-04
<faraz> aaaa
<Guest55347> Hi , what's bash ??
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-05
<Mina> salam
<Mina> kasi hast ye rahnami bekone?
<iraj> Mina:  soal bepors
<Mina> man tasmim gereftam system mahale karo be linux mohajerat bedam
<Mina> ba tamam moshkelat avaliye ke midonam dare
<Mina> tasmim gereftam in karo anjam bedam
<Mina> alan moshkelati ke darim ine
<Mina> hamon moshkel hamishege office 2010
<Mina> va ye aotomasun edare tahte web ke yedone plugin exe dare ke bayad nasb beshe
<Mina> felan ina moshkelati hastan ke darim
<iraj> Mina :) man ziad az office sar dar nemiaram. moshkel office 2010 chie? ba libre office hal nemishe?
<Mina> ba libre na motasefaneh
<iraj> Mina: plugin vase chi hast? che kar mikone? ruye tamame client ha bayad nasb besheh?
<iraj> aha, ye system hast
<Mina> NA roye tamam systemha jahat kar ba otomaseyon bayad nasb beshe
<Mina> yekish silver right hastesh
<Mina> yekish ham gptransfer hastesh
<iraj> ejazeh bedeh check konam
<Mina> ok tanks
<iraj> Mina: shayad vaseh hale office beshe az ye chize online estefadeh kard mesle:
<iraj> https://docs.google.com/
<Mina> test zadam nashod
<iraj> Mina: aha
<Mina> chon otomasyon mire ba afzone ertebat bargharar mikone bara baz kardan office
<iraj> Mina: nemisheh otomasyon ro az no benevisin?
<iraj> Mina: ya jaygozin open source agar hast piadeh konin
<Mina> afzone pida kardam vali office na
<Mina> dobare barnamenevisi beshe sherkat barnamenevis namire zire baresh
<iraj> Mina: با ویندوز کار نکردم ولی نهایتا اگر بشه یه سیستم قوی ویندپوز سرور داشت با چند کاربر.
<iraj> هر کاربر بتونه لاگین کنه به اکانتش و از نرم افزارها استفاده کنه
<iraj> :)) احتمالا ایده ی مسخره ای باشه
<Mina> naaaaaa
<Mina> :))
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-30
<UchihaScorpio> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-01
<Hamed> Hi .
<Guest82016> یه دستور دارم توی ترمینال اجرا میکنم . مشکلی نداره اجرا میشه . یه دستور یه خطی هست . چطوری میتونم اون و تبدیل به Bash کنم ؟
<Guest82016> خود دستور رو تو فایل sh میذارم جواب نمیده . دوستان کسی هست راهنمایی کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-05
<Saeed> salam doostan
<h-sh> سلام
<h-sh> من یه برنامه ساده اجرا کردم و سیگنال سینوسی رو تو خروجی می گیرم اما دامنه تغییر میکنه میشه بگید دلیلش چیه
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-29
<sinaw> سلام
<sinaw> رفقا
<kiasan> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-31
<Amehrb> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-01
<ImTO1> سلام به دوستان
<kiasan> salam khob hasstid?
<ImTO1> ممنونم
<ImTO1> این اولین استفاده من از آی آر سی هست
<ImTO1> فقط خواستم سلامی عرض کرده باشم
<kiasan> bebakhshid mitonid latin type konid? man ba termmmminal vaslam neveshtehaton barax miad
<ImTO1> matlabe khasi nagoftam. faghat khastam salami bedam. in avalin estefade man az IRC hast!
<kiasan> ahan khoshomadid omidvarm avalin tajrobaton vasaton lezat bakhsh basshe
<ImTO1> mamnunam ;)
<kiasan> ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-02
<Dude> سلام دوستان
<Dude> سلام دوستان
<Dude> کسی میتونه کمک کنه
<Dude> که یک کد برای عضویت  در riseup پیدا کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-03
<pd1> تست فارسی!
<Peyam> salam dash mashtia
<ctOS> Hello
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-04
<mostafa> hi
<mostafa> سلام
<mostafa> کسی هست
#ubuntu-ir 2019-10-29
<ramin> hi
<ramin> i have a problem after update dash to panel extention
